# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Iniciado - Salgado 400 Litros

## André Jorge Silva

Boas tardes,
Depois de muitos anos na água doce e muita pressão de amigos, resolvi dar O PASSO e iniciar-me nos aquários de água salgada.
Já tou registado aqui no forum há cerca de um ano, tenho acompanhado muitas montagens, discussões e opiniões para tentar adquirir o máximo de conhecimento e não fazer asneira.  :Admirado: 
Tenho também um amigo com 10 anos de água salgada que me tem ajudado neste inicio.

Vou deixar aqui o Setup pretendido com algum do material já adquirido e o que falta adquirir para começar a receber criticas e opiniões.
O projecto vai andar Devagar (não demasiado), mas o aquário vai ser inserido num movel por isso dá um pouco mais de trabalho (estrutura em ferro, móvel em madeira até ao tecto).

*Aquário 120x60x60* com coluna seca externa do lado esquerdo com 3 buracos (um de descarga, um ladrão de descarga também para diminuir o barulho e um de reposição);
*Sump 100x50x5*0 com 3 divisórias (tentarei postar um desenho do pretendido);
*Bidon de reposição de agua doce com cerca de 50 litros* com controlador de nivel com duas boias para não desferrar a bomba de reposição e outra na sump para a própria reposição;

*Material já adquirido:*
*Iluminação* de Leds da Aqualed light - 4 reguas de 120cm com 10 leds de 5W cada. Duas reguas brancas 10.000K e duas réguas Royal Blue;
*Bombas de Circulação: Duas SEIO Super Flow de 6.000 l/h e uma SunSun de 5.000 l/h*; Vortech MP40W ES;
*Wave level controller da TMC;
Reactor de Calcio TMC V2 1000;
Controlador de PH com duas sondas TMC;
Termostato Jagger 300W;
Lampada UV de 18W*;

*Material a aquirir*:
*Escumador* ATI PowerCone 250i;
*Bomba de Retorn*o Eheim Compact 5000l/h;
*Botija de CO2* 2Kg para reactor de Cálcio;
*Areia de Coral* granulo médio 25Kg
*Rocha viva* Fiji Special 42 Kg
e o restante: testes, hidrometro, etc

Segue o desenho da Sump:


O aquário será para alguns peixes e corais moles de inicio, passando gradualmente para alguns LPS e quem sabe SPS. Terei que aumentar a iluminação provavelmente para mais uma calha branca e uma azul, mas isso já está pensado...

Neste Momento tenho a estrutura em Ferro a fazer assim como o aquário e a SUMP.
Vou actualizando.

Venham daí esses comentários.
Abraços

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, desde já bem vindo e felicidades para o projecto.

Não minha opinião só trocava 3 coisas, iluminação para ATI T5, Circulação para Vortech MP40 e reactores para Balling. :P

Se precisares de ajuda, estás a vontade, podes até visitar o meu aqua.

Cumps.

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Boas, desde já bem vindo e felicidades para o projecto.
> 
> Não minha opinião só trocava 3 coisas, iluminação para ATI T5, Circulação para Vortech MP40 e reactores para Balling. :P
> 
> Se precisares de ajuda, estás a vontade, podes até visitar o meu aqua.
> 
> Cumps.


Obrigado pelos comentários.
Em relação à iluminação li bastante e a minha primeira ideia eram exactamente as T5, por causa do calor a menos que as HQI e o consumo. Mas entretanto comecei a ver os LEDS, alguns membros do forum que têm as mesmas calhas e têm tido óptimos resultados... e decidi arriscar. Veremos se bem ou mal.
em relação às Vortech... quem me dera! Mas são 400 contra os 200 que gastei. Neste momento não dava mesmo para isso.
Reactores para Balling: ainda me parece um processo um pouco complexo para quem está a começar como eu.
Vamos ver como ficam os parâmetros inicialmente e do que precisarei de fazer.
Obrigado pelas dicas  :Smile:

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas :Olá:  ,antes de mais nada ,bem vindo aos salgados .
Em relação ao setup  ,penso que foi um pouco prematuro teres já comprado o reactor de calcio visto não ires precisar dele tão cedo .Eu punha 2 termostatos em vez de um e a  bomba de retorno não punha tão forte ,a 3000+chega.

Fica bem :SbOk:

----------


## Luis Santos

> Obrigado pelos comentários.
> Em relação à iluminação li bastante e a minha primeira ideia eram exactamente as T5, por causa do calor a menos que as HQI e o consumo. Mas entretanto comecei a ver os LEDS, alguns membros do forum que têm as mesmas calhas e têm tido óptimos resultados... e decidi arriscar. Veremos se bem ou mal.
> em relação às Vortech... quem me dera! Mas são 400 contra os 200 que gastei. Neste momento não dava mesmo para isso.
> Reactores para Balling: ainda me parece um processo um pouco complexo para quem está a começar como eu.
> Vamos ver como ficam os parâmetros inicialmente e do que precisarei de fazer.
> Obrigado pelas dicas


André irás constatar que o reactor de calcio será bem mais dificil de acertar que o balling com a agravante de ficar mais caro  ,e permite-me a correcção ,não é reactores de balling mas sim ,uma bomba doseadora para o metodo de balling :SbOk2: 
Mais uma observação ,o que vais gastar a mais no material para o reactor de calcio(controlador de ph ,botija,manometros ,valvula solenoide  e reactor) em relação á bomba doseadora  dava para comprares a vortech,e poupavas algum  :HaEbouriffe: .
Tive a ver melhor a iluminação ,e penso que terás mesmo de por mais 2 calhas de leds(não são de 3 mas de 5w)

 :Olá:

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Boas ,antes de mais nada ,bem vindo aos salgados .
> Em relação ao setup  ,penso que foi um pouco prematuro teres já comprado o reactor de calcio visto não ires precisar dele tão cedo .Eu punha 2 termostatos em vez de um e a  bomba de retorno não punha tão forte ,a 3000+chega.
> 
> Fica bem


Luís, antes de mais obrigado pelos conselhos.
Concordo contigo em absoluto, mas o que aconteceu foi que sabia que tinha de ir comprando as coisas aos poucos para me pesar menos na carteira e como arranjei um óptimo preço para um conjunto de material incluindo o reactor de cálcio e o controlador de PH, comprei logo porque me disseram que iria precisar mais mais tarde uma vez que é o método "mais unânime"  :yb665:  de adicionar cálcio e Mágnésio ao aquário.

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> André irás constatar que o reactor de calcio será bem mais dificil de acertar que o balling com a agravante de ficar mais caro  ,e permite-me a correcção ,não é reactores de balling mas sim ,uma bomba doseadora para o metodo de balling


Mais uma vez obrigado pela correcção. Método de Balling, assim é que é não é?  :yb677: 




> Mais uma observação ,o que vais gastar a mais no material para o reactor de calcio(controlador de ph ,botija,manometros ,valvula solenoide  e reactor) em relação á bomba doseadora  dava para comprares a vortech,e poupavas algum .


A botija, valvula já tenho dos doces.
Quanto à vortech ainda estou a ponderar :Admirado: . O problema é que também já comprei as duas bombas de circulação e o controlador de ondas  :Icon Cry: 




> Tive a ver melhor a iluminação ,e penso que terás mesmo de por mais 2 calhas de leds(não são de 3 mas de 5w)


É Isso mesmo. Nem eu que as comprei sei bem o que comprei  :Frown: 
Vamos ver como se comportam no inicio e se for preciso avanço logo para mais duas calhas

Obrigadão,
 :Olá:

----------


## TiagoRPereira

Boas,
Já comprastes a Sump?
Eu se fosse a ti repensava no tamanho da mesma.
Tens um aquario com 1.20 e em prencipio o movel terá o mesmo tamanho

Como e que  estas a pensar colocar num espaço de 20Cm o seguinte material:
Bidon de reposição de agua doce com cerca de 50 litros
Reactor de Calcio TMC V2 1000
Botija de CO2 2Kg para reactor de Cálcio

Cump.

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Boas,
> Já comprastes a Sump?
> Eu se fosse a ti repensava no tamanho da mesma.
> Tens um aquario com 1.20 e em prencipio o movel terá o mesmo tamanho
> 
> Como e que  estas a pensar colocar num espaço de 20Cm o seguinte material:
> Bidon de reposição de agua doce com cerca de 50 litros
> Reactor de Calcio TMC V2 1000
> Botija de CO2 2Kg para reactor de Cálcio
> ...


Olá,
Na Sump será apenas para colocar o Escumador, reactor de cálcio, rocha viva, termostatos e bomba de reposição.
O resto ficará ao lado. Vou ter um movél de apoio. O aquário vai ficar apenas com duas frentes.

Já agora, o reactor de cálcio tem que ficar dentro de água na Sump?

Abraço,

----------


## Luis Domingos

> Boas tardes,
> Depois de muitos anos na água doce e muita pressão de amigos, resolvi dar O PASSO e iniciar-me nos aquários de água salgada.
> Já tou registado aqui no forum há cerca de um ano, tenho acompanhado muitas montagens, discussões e opiniões para tentar adquirir o máximo de conhecimento e não fazer asneira. 
> Tenho também um amigo com 10 anos de água salgada que me tem ajudado neste inicio.
> 
> Vou deixar aqui o Setup pretendido com algum do material já adquirido e o que falta adquirir para começar a receber criticas e opiniões.
> O projecto vai andar Devagar (não demasiado), mas o aquário vai ser inserido num movel por isso dá um pouco mais de trabalho (estrutura em ferro, móvel em madeira até ao tecto).
> 
> *Aquário 120x60x60* com coluna seca externa do lado esquerdo com 3 buracos (um de descarga, um ladrão de descarga também para diminuir o barulho e um de reposição);
> ...


BOAS ACONSELHO MAIS 2 LAMPADAS T5 E SE POSSIVEL DE 14000 MIL KELVINS DE 39WATTS E TU PROPRIO PODES FAZER A CALHA COMO AS LIGAÇOES, BASTA COMPRARES UM BALASTRO ELECTRONICO E 4 CASQUILHOS DE T5 DEPOIS TELEFONA ME 263047406 OU 919401784 EU DIGO TE COMO FAZES AS LIGAÇOES É FACIL, UM BALASTRO ANDA NA CASA DOS 28 EUROS CASQUILHOS SAO UNS CENTIMOS, JA QUE TENHO VISTO QUE O PESSOAL AQUI NO REEFFUROM FALAM E FALAM BEM MAS A TITULO DE AJUDA PRECISA LOL É ESCASSA, DIGO ISTO PORQUE JA PEDI AJUDA DE COMO POSSO POR AS MINHAS FOTOS AQUI DO MEU NOVO PROJECTO TAMBEM DE NANO 400LT E ATE HOJE ESPERO MESMO MANDANDO MESSAGEM AO MORADORO ENFIM DESCULPEM APENAS ESTOU A SER SINCERO ABRAÇO :SbOk:  HÁ ATENÇAO QUE O BALASTRO TEM DE SER 2X 39W OK ABRAÇO

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> BOAS ACONSELHO MAIS 2 LAMPADAS T5 E SE POSSIVEL DE 14000 MIL KELVINS DE 39WATTS E TU PROPRIO PODES FAZER A CALHA COMO AS LIGAÇOES, BASTA COMPRARES UM BALASTRO ELECTRONICO E 4 CASQUILHOS DE T5 DEPOIS TELEFONA ME 263047406 OU 919401784 EU DIGO TE COMO FAZES AS LIGAÇOES É FACIL, UM BALASTRO ANDA NA CASA DOS 28 EUROS CASQUILHOS SAO UNS CENTIMOS, JA QUE TENHO VISTO QUE O PESSOAL AQUI NO REEFFUROM FALAM E FALAM BEM MAS A TITULO DE AJUDA PRECISA LOL É ESCASSA, DIGO ISTO PORQUE JA PEDI AJUDA DE COMO POSSO POR AS MINHAS FOTOS AQUI DO MEU NOVO PROJECTO TAMBEM DE NANO 400LT E ATE HOJE ESPERO MESMO MANDANDO MESSAGEM AO MORADORO ENFIM DESCULPEM APENAS ESTOU A SER SINCERO ABRAÇO HÁ ATENÇAO QUE O BALASTRO TEM DE SER 2X 39W OK ABRAÇO


Obrigado pelo conselho. Vou mesmo pensar nisso mas tenho que ver se a mistura das T5 com os LEds não "estraga" o efeito de Shimming (será assim que se diz).

Em relação a colocar fotos no forum vou tentar ajudar-te por MP.

Abraço,

----------


## Luis Domingos

> Obrigado pelo conselho. Vou mesmo pensar nisso mas tenho que ver se a mistura das T5 com os LEds não "estraga" o efeito de Shimming (será assim que se diz).
> 
> Em relação a colocar fotos no forum vou tentar ajudar-te por MP.
> 
> Abraço,


NAO ESTRAGA NADA EU PROPRIO TENHO 100 LED,S DE 10000KELVINS  MANDEI VIR DE ESPANHA TENHO 4 T5 DE 14000 MIL KELVINS E UMA ICTINICA AZUL E COM ISTO EU POSSO ATÉ POR CORAIS DUROS E TENHO, UMA DELAS ACROPORA E MONTIPORA E GREEN STAR ESTÁ TUDO BEM LOL LIGA ME QUANDO ENTENDERES ABRAÇO OLHA O MEU EMAIL É luismfdomingos@hotmail.com ABRAÇO :SbOk:

----------


## TiagoRPereira

Boas

Sim o reactor de calcio pode trabalhar dentro da sump. 




> BOAS ACONSELHO MAIS 2 LAMPADAS T5 E SE POSSIVEL DE 14000 MIL KELVINS DE 39WATTS E TU PROPRIO PODES FAZER A CALHA COMO AS LIGAÇOES


Tambem sou da opinião que devemos complementar os leds com 2 T5 para um melhor crescimento dos sps .No meu caso  tenho um total de 48 Led´s 3w e coloquei + 2 t5 ATI  Aqua Blue Special
(Se quiseres podes passar ca em casa para veres o efeito que eu tenho)





> JA QUE TENHO VISTO QUE O PESSOAL AQUI NO REEFFUROM FALAM E FALAM BEM MAS A TITULO DE AJUDA PRECISA LOL É ESCASSA, DIGO ISTO PORQUE JA PEDI AJUDA DE COMO POSSO POR AS MINHAS FOTOS AQUI DO MEU NOVO PROJECTO TAMBEM DE NANO 400LT E ATE HOJE ESPERO MESMO MANDANDO MESSAGEM AO MORADORO ENFIM DESCULPEM APENAS ESTOU A SER SINCERO ABRAÇO


Luis
Este assunto esta no Forum / area de lazer / Funcionamento do forum,se fores ao motor de busca do forum e escreveres alojar fotos ,tambem te aparece toda a informação.

Em primeiro lugar tens que redimensionar as fotos
http://www.reefforum.net/f117/como-reduzir-fotos-3302/

E depois podes alojar as fotos
http://www.reefforum.net/f117/como-a...orum-net-3304/

Espero ter ajudado

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Boas,
em termos de actualização há pouca coisa a dizer.
O Aquário já está a ser feito e a estrutura de baixo também.
Já arranjei o carpinteiro para fazer o movel e estou à espera de orçamentos.

Mudei o SETUP. Substituí as bombas de circulação SEIO por uma MP40W ES.
Acham que é suficiente para as dimensões do aquário?

Abraço,

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, é suficiente, essa bomba dá até 1.50 de aquário.

Cumps.

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Boas, é suficiente, essa bomba dá até 1.50 de aquário.
> 
> Cumps.


Obrigado Bruno,
Pelo que tenho lido é uma bomba fora do "normal" e já vi uma a funcionar e fiquei impressionado.

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Gostava de saber a vossa opinião em relação à utilização da areia "viva".
Imprescindível? Importante? apenas acelera um pouco o ciclo?

Obrigado e cumprimentos,

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, o meu concelho é meteres areia morta, e um saco de 9kg de areia viva, assim mais tarde a areia morta fica também viva com a ajuda mais facilitada da areia viva.

Cumps.

----------


## Luis Domingos

> Gostava de saber a vossa opinião em relação à utilização da areia "viva".
> Imprescindível? Importante? apenas acelera um pouco o ciclo?
> 
> Obrigado e cumprimentos,


BOAS ANDRÉ PORES AREIA VIVA SEMPRE É MELHOR MAS SE METERES METADE DE CADA LOL TAMBÉM NÃO É MAU, SE USARES AREIA MORTA METE POR CIMA DA VIDA A REPRODUÇÃO É MAIS RÁPIDA, AGORA ISSO NÃO SUBSTITUI  A ROCHA VIVA QUE DEVES TER OS QUILOS NECESSÁRIOS DE ACORDO COM OS LITROS DO TEU AQUARIO ABRAÇO :SbOk:

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Bom dia,
O problema é que quero apenas por 1 ou 2 cm de fundo.
Por isso parece-me que devem ser apenas 2 sacos de 9 kg. Não tenho a certeza porque não sei a conversão de kg de areia para litros. Em litros seriam 15 para 2 cm de "cama".
Sendo assim, vou por apenas a areia viva ou então toda morta e com o tempo que ganhe vida  :Smile:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, para um aqua de 130x60x60, foi posto 20kg de morta e 18kg de viva para ter 2cm de altura.

Por aqui já tem uma ideia do que será necessário.

Cumps.

----------


## Luis Domingos

> Bom dia,
> O problema é que quero apenas por 1 ou 2 cm de fundo.
> Por isso parece-me que devem ser apenas 2 sacos de 9 kg. Não tenho a certeza porque não sei a conversão de kg de areia para litros. Em litros seriam 15 para 2 cm de "cama".
> Sendo assim, vou por apenas a areia viva ou então toda morta e com o tempo que ganhe vida


BOAS ANDRÉ PODES POR AGORA COMEÇAR COM 2CM DE ALTURA DE AREAO E DEPOIS COM O TEMPO PODES POR MORTA Á LOJAS MESMO DE PEIXES DE AGUA DOCE QUE VENDE AREAO CALCÁRIO MORTO MAIS BARATO É UMA QUESTÃO DE VERES ADICIONA BATERIAS UMA VEZ QUE O AQUÁRIO É NOVO TOMA ATENÇÃO AO CICLO DO AQUÁRIO NOVO POIS TODOS DE INICIO PASSA PELO CICLO OU SEJA DE INICIO VAI DISPARAR AMÓNIA E NITRITOS  O QUE NÃO DEVES POR PEIXES DURANTE O PRIMEIRO MÊS E MEIO, MAS MESMO ASSIM DEVES POR BATERIAS E UM POUCO DE COMIDA PARA ELAS IREM COMENDO CASO NÃO PONHAS A COMIDA ELAS IRÃO ACABAR POR SE COMER UMAS AS OUTRAS CUIDADO COM A ANSIEDADE DEVES DEIXAR PASSA TODO O CICLO PARA NÃO TERES MORTES. EM RELAÇÃO AOS 2 CM DE AREAO COM O TEMPO DEVES IR PARA OS 4CM OU MAIS. PARA TERES UMA IDEIA NO MEU DE 400LT TENHO 100KILOS DE AREAO, CONVÉM DECORARES DE INICIO O AQUARIO PARA NAO ANDARES SEMPRE A MEXER NELE POIS UMA DAS DOENÇAS QUE APARECE MUITO É O ITIO QUE TODOS OS AQUARIOS TEEM MAS QUANTO MAIS PORES AS MAOS DENTRO DO AQUARIO MAIS PROVOCAS O ITIO OK ABRAÇO :SbOk:

----------


## Luis Domingos

> Boas, para um aqua de 130x60x60, foi posto 20kg de morta e 18kg de viva para ter 2cm de altura.
> 
> Por aqui já tem uma ideia do que será necessário.
> 
> Cumps.


TUDO BEM BRUNO HOJE É O DIA DA VENDA DO MEU NOVO PEIXE LOL, OLHA ACHO QUE TENS O MAGNÉCIO UM POUCO ALTO NÃO ? DIGO ISTO PORQUE NORMALMENTE É 1200MG  LOL EU ESTOU A FALAR MAS AINDA NAO CONSEGUI SUBIR O MEU PARA 1200 LOL ANDA NOS 1000 ÉÉ E O CACILO NOS 360 TENHO LUTODO PARA SUBIR MAS... OLHA HOJE AQUI EM AZAMBUJA COMEÇA AS LARGADAS ÉÉ PARA QUEM GOSTE ABRAÇO
 :SbOk:

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Boas, para um aqua de 130x60x60, foi posto 20kg de morta e 18kg de viva para ter 2cm de altura.
> 
> Por aqui já tem uma ideia do que será necessário.
> 
> Cumps.


Obrigado Bruno, estás sempre atento  :yb677: 
É mesmo isso que vou usar.
Uns 20 kg de areia de coral morta e 9 ou 18 Kg de Areia viva.

Abraço,

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> BOAS ANDRÉ PODES POR AGORA COMEÇAR COM 2CM DE ALTURA DE AREAO E DEPOIS COM O TEMPO PODES POR MORTA Á LOJAS MESMO DE PEIXES DE AGUA DOCE QUE VENDE AREAO CALCÁRIO MORTO MAIS BARATO É UMA QUESTÃO DE VERES ADICIONA BATERIAS UMA VEZ QUE O AQUÁRIO É NOVO TOMA ATENÇÃO AO CICLO DO AQUÁRIO NOVO POIS TODOS DE INICIO PASSA PELO CICLO OU SEJA DE INICIO VAI DISPARAR AMÓNIA E NITRITOS  O QUE NÃO DEVES POR PEIXES DURANTE O PRIMEIRO MÊS E MEIO, MAS MESMO ASSIM DEVES POR BATERIAS E UM POUCO DE COMIDA PARA ELAS IREM COMENDO CASO NÃO PONHAS A COMIDA ELAS IRÃO ACABAR POR SE COMER UMAS AS OUTRAS CUIDADO COM A ANSIEDADE DEVES DEIXAR PASSA TODO O CICLO PARA NÃO TERES MORTES. EM RELAÇÃO AOS 2 CM DE AREAO COM O TEMPO DEVES IR PARA OS 4CM OU MAIS. PARA TERES UMA IDEIA NO MEU DE 400LT TENHO 100KILOS DE AREAO, CONVÉM DECORARES DE INICIO O AQUARIO PARA NAO ANDARES SEMPRE A MEXER NELE POIS UMA DAS DOENÇAS QUE APARECE MUITO É O ITIO QUE TODOS OS AQUARIOS TEEM MAS QUANTO MAIS PORES AS MAOS DENTRO DO AQUARIO MAIS PROVOCAS O ITIO OK ABRAÇO


Olá Luís,
Não vou querer fazer DSB. Já vi que existem diversas teorias sobre isso e decidi-me por não fazer, logo vou querer usar o mínimo de areia possível no fundo só para tapar o vidro e por razões de estética.
Quanto ao ciclo, pretendo fazer as coisas com muita calma. Se for preciso espero 2 ou 3 meses para colocar peixes. Vou seguir às risca as regras básicas de introdução de vivos. Equipa de limpeza primeiro, etc etc etc.
Como vem aí o verão e as férias até dá jeito porque fica a maturar enquanto um gajo está na praia  :Smile: 
Abraço,

----------


## Paulo Taborda

Claro, claro que sim José Manuel só falei por causa da variedade, simpatia e ser perto de nós só isso. Mas o amigo José tem uma loja ou alguém conhecido com loja é isso?? Peço desculpa não sabia e se for isso também sou capaz de passar por essa hipotética loja se é mais em conta é sempre bem-vinda, certo  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

cumps.

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Boas,

No sábado à tarde coloquei um Sacophyton novo no áqua. à noite já estava a abrir e esteve sempre bem.
Quarta feira à noite mudei-o de lado e desde aí não abriu mais e parece estar a tombar.
Será que lhe aconteceu alguma coisa?







Este é outro Sarco que até de manhãzinha já está aberto, sempre de boa saúde:


Desculpem as fotos mas foram mesmo tiradas esta manhã à pressa para colocar aqui.
Abraços,

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Olá André, o teu sarco é como as pessoas às vezes murcham, está a passar por um período de adaptação.
Um abraço
José Santos

----------


## Armando Queirós

Oi!

Também tenho um sarcophyton novo e está ainda em pior estado, disseram-me que é normal, é sinal de crescimento e o meu também está a mudar de pele, ou lá o que é. Acho que não é preciso preocupação.

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Olá André, o teu sarco é como as pessoas às vezes murcham, está a passar por um período de adaptação.
> Um abraço
> José Santos


Obrigado José, esperemos que seja mesmo só isso.  :Smile: 
Vou aguardar uns dias!
Abraço

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Oi!
> 
> Também tenho um sarcophyton novo e está ainda em pior estado, disseram-me que é normal, é sinal de crescimento e o meu também está a mudar de pele, ou lá o que é. Acho que não é preciso preocupação.


Obrigado Armando, 
Vou ver se hoje já está mais animado  :Smile: 
Abraço

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

Boas Andre,
Conheço esse sarco de algum lado :P
Ainda tem alguma ponta do outro coral?
Já abriu?
Atenção que ele pode estar a mudar a pele e ai não fica aberto, o meu também a pouco tempo esta semana que passou se não me engano também se fechou todo mas ontem já estava a dar sinal de sim. Não sei se é certo ou não mas nas vezes que o meu já mudou de pele tinha sempre um ou outro polipo aberto.

Abraço

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Boas Andre,
> Conheço esse sarco de algum lado :P
> Ainda tem alguma ponta do outro coral?
> Já abriu?
> Atenção que ele pode estar a mudar a pele e ai não fica aberto, o meu também a pouco tempo esta semana que passou se não me engano também se fechou todo mas ontem já estava a dar sinal de sim. Não sei se é certo ou não mas nas vezes que o meu já mudou de pele tinha sempre um ou outro polipo aberto.
> 
> Abraço


Pois é Carlos,  :Smile: 
Nunca tinha visto um Sarco deste tipo e a minha mulher nao me deixou deixa-lo escapar.
A Aquafish continua bem fornecida de corais para iniciantes como eu (nós?).
De qualquer forma continua fechado mas acho que têm razão, nao esta morto, apenas em adaptação ou mudança.

Entretanto hoje passei na Aqua line só para ver e estava lá um Veliferum amarelíssimo e lindo, fui obrigado a traze-lo e mais dois palhacinhos a ver se têm mais sorte que os anteriores!!!
Fotos para esta semana  :Smile: 
Abraços

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Lista de vivos:
Corais:
- catalaphyllia
- green goniopora
- Euphyllia Glabrescens
- euphyllia ancora
- Sarcophyton*trocheliophorum
- Outro Sarco mas nao encontro a família
- Pachyclavularia sp

Peixes:
- Zebrasoma Flavens
- Zebrasoma Veliferum
- Paracanthurus Hepatus
- 2 Amphiprion ocellaris
- Ctenochaetus strigosus
- Ciganus Vulpinus
- Bicolor Dottyback (Pseudochromis paccagnellae)

Turbos, eremitas e nassarios.

Abraço

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Lista de vivos:
> Corais:
> - catalaphyllia
> - green goniopora
> - Euphyllia Glabrescens
> - euphyllia ancora
> - Sarcophyton*trocheliophorum
> - Outro Sarco mas nao encontro a família
> - Pachyclavularia sp
> ...


 :Olá:  André

Tens uma bela equipa de alguívoros  :Pracima: 
O "Paccagnellae",pese embora seja vistoso,está a destuar,pois è uma fera e vai-te predar tudo o que è ofiuros,copepodes,anphypodes,etc.
Tinhas o "Grama Loreto" com as mesmas cores,mas ainda mais bonito e não tão fera.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> André
> 
> Tens uma bela equipa de alguívoros 
> O "Paccagnellae",pese embora seja vistoso,está a destuar,pois è uma fera e vai-te predar tudo o que è ofiuros,copepodes,anphypodes,etc.
> Tinhas o "Grama Loreto" com as mesmas cores,mas ainda mais bonito e não tão fera.
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


Olá Jorge,
Esse é daqueles peixinhos que aparece cá em casa sem autorização previa.
A mulher gosta e traz...

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

> Olá Jorge,
> Esse é daqueles peixinhos que aparece cá em casa sem autorização previa.
> A mulher gosta e traz...


Olá André, não há crise também se aprende com os erros.  :Pracima:

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Olá André, não há crise também se aprende com os erros.


Devo matar o peixe então?

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

É claro que não eu também tenho algumas pestinhas lindas que me limparam alguns corais moles :Icon Cry:

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> É claro que não eu também tenho algumas pestinhas lindas que me limparam alguns corais moles


Nunca o vi a tocar nos corais, mas só o facto de saber que me anda a "catar" bons bichinhos já me chateia...
Mas nao sei o que fazer com ele.

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Testes:
12/02/2012:
Ph: 8,2
Kh: 7
Ca: 550
Mg: 1400
No3: 5ppm
Po4: <0,01mg/l

19/02/2012:
Ph: 7,5
Kh: 6,5
Ca: 470
Mg: 1340
No3: 0/2ppm
Po4: <0,01
Nh4: <0,05ppm

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Boas, 
Boas a más notícias.
Ontem foi dia de festa lá em casa.
TPA de 15% como de costume de manhã e ligação à pressa de uma bomba nova para o fluidizador com anti fosfatos e ainda ligação do uv.
Saída à pressa para almoçar e quando volto as 17:00 tenho agua a sair pela porta da rua. Pensei, esta tudo acabado...
Tudo o que eram toalhas lá em casa foram para o chão.
Conclusão, a mangueira soltou-se da bomba 3000litros. Começou a jorrar agua da sump para cima com toda a forca o que a fez sair para o chão. Escumador, retorno e essa mesma bomba estavam a trabalhar em seco.

No fim nada se estragou. O chão de Madeira veremos. Por baixo do móvel do aquário nem quero imaginar.
Os equipamentos estavam todos a funcionar.

Conclusão,a TPA foi para aí de 30% 

 :Frown: 
Nao façam alterações no Aqua quando vão sair  :Wink:

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Deixa lá André não foste o primeiro nem vais ser o ultimo, boa sorte e limpa tudo bem limpinho porque a água salgada é terrivel.
Um abraço
José Santos

----------


## André Jorge Silva



----------


## João Seguro

Está muito giro  :Wink:  O vulpinus está com óptimo aspecto !!

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Está muito giro  O vulpinus está com óptimo aspecto !!


Obrigado João,
Só é pena os azares todos, os problemas de algas e o aquário que parece nunca mais estabilizar de vez...
 :Smile:

----------


## João Seguro

André eu percebo-te e isso infelizmente é normal e temos que entender e saber esperar. Ele irá com o tempo estabilizar e cada vez mais chegar perto do que pretendemos desde que façamos tudo dentro do normal  :Wink:

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Olá Pessoal,
Mais uma duvida/comentário.

Já alguém usou este produto? KENT - Phosphate Sponge?
Estou a utiliza-lo num filtro fluidizador para ver se o meu problema são fosfatos não detectáveis nos testes.
Nas instruções do produto diz que se deve utilizar pela primeira vez no máximo entre 24 e 48 horas e depois deitar fora, sob pena dos fosfatos voltarem para o sistema.
Só na segunda carga se pode deixar ficar 2 ou 3 meses...
Acham que isto é correcto? Normal?
Obrigado pela ajuda mais uma vez.
Foto:


Abraços,

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

Boas,

Bem Não sou provavelmente a pessoa mais correcta para falar disso mas olha nunca usei disso :P heheh
Em relação ao aquário esta com óptimo aspecto o vulpinos esta muito giro. O sarcofhiton já voltou a abrir?

Abraço 
Carlos Ressurreição

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

Boas mais uma vez...

olha acabei de ver isto... atenção pode ter algo parecido na mistura...

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....quot-Kent-quot

----------


## João Seguro

> Estou a utiliza-lo num filtro fluidizador para ver se o *meu problema* são fosfatos não detectáveis nos testes.
> Abraços,


Qual problema? As algas?

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Boas,
> 
> Bem Não sou provavelmente a pessoa mais correcta para falar disso mas olha nunca usei disso :P heheh
> Em relação ao aquário esta com óptimo aspecto o vulpinos esta muito giro. O sarcofhiton já voltou a abrir?
> 
> Abraço 
> Carlos Ressurreição


Olá Carlos,
O Sacophyton ainda não abriu. Ou está a fazer uma "purga" mesmo muito prolongada... ou então não sei.
Ontem fiz testes e tenho o Magnésio um bocado alto (1500 - Já deixei de adicionar mas como não tenho consumos, vai ser dificil de baixar). O CA também está um pouco alto - 500 e o KH anda muito baixo nos 6. Já estou a subir o KH para 8/9 por forma a estabilizar.

Abraço,

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Boas mais uma vez...
> 
> olha acabei de ver isto... atenção pode ter algo parecido na mistura...
> 
> http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....quot-Kent-quot


Já tinha reparado que era da mesma marca. Espero que não sofra do mesmo problema  :Wink:

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Qual problema? As algas?


Olá João,
Sim, o único problema (que penso ter) são algas, que podem estar relacionadas com fosfatos altos...
Já diminui o tempo das luzes brancas para +/- 6 horas e tenho tido o cuidado de não permitir que luz directa do sol bata no aquário.

Na Sexta feira comprei 3 Strombus e uma Salária para ver se ajudam na limpeza.  :Smile: 

Abraços,

----------


## João Seguro

Depois diz-me como te safaste com a salária  :Wink:  Se come bem as algas...

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

boas,

É pena isso ainda continuar fechado  :Frown:  porque ele e bem bonito, e fotos dessa salária? e muito "porca" ou nem por isso?


Abraço

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Boas pessoal, atenção que as Salárias comem micro algas e não campos relvados. :yb665: 
Um abraço
José Santos

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

> Boas pessoal, atenção que as Salárias comem micro algas e não campos relvados.
> Um abraço
> José Santos


 :yb624: 

a minha parece uma vaca a comer erva  :yb677:   se alguem quiser pasto para as salarias é só dizer que posso arranjar alguma coisa  :yb624:  que finalmente estão controladas

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> boas,
> 
> É pena isso ainda continuar fechado  porque ele e bem bonito, e fotos dessa salária? e muito "porca" ou nem por isso?
> 
> 
> Abraço


Ontem continuava fechado, começo a ficar preocupado...  :Frown: 
a Salária vou tentar apanhá-la mas quase não a vejo. anda sempre na vida dela lá pelos buracos.  :Smile: 
Se é porca ou não... não sei. Que tipo de porca???

Abraço,

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Boas pessoal, atenção que as Salárias comem micro algas e não campos relvados.
> Um abraço
> José Santos


José,
Esperemos que desta vez não tenhas razão  :Smile:

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> a minha parece uma vaca a comer erva   se alguem quiser pasto para as salarias é só dizer que posso arranjar alguma coisa  que finalmente estão controladas


Paulo,
Isso são excelentes notícias.
Espero que a minha seja assim uma comilona.  :Wink:

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Boas André, só comentei a informação que está na LiveAquaria, espero que o teu caso dê melhores resultados,  :Pracima: 
Um abraço
José Santos

----------


## João Seguro

André isso às vezes acontece. Eu mudei o meu sarco de lugar no outro dia e ele começou a levar com mais corrente. Esteve assim durante uns dias, tudo bem mas depois fechou-se durante umas 2 semanas. Também fiquei preocupado, mudei-o de lugar pelo sim pelo não e ele abriu no dia seguinte. Não sei se foi coincidência mas que já está todo aberto está. Pode porém não ser a mesma situação e precisares de lhe dar mais algum tempo.

José, que peixe recomenda então para comer relvados ? ^^

Abraço

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> André isso às vezes acontece. Eu mudei o meu sarco de lugar no outro dia e ele começou a levar com mais corrente. Esteve assim durante uns dias, tudo bem mas depois fechou-se durante umas 2 semanas. Também fiquei preocupado, mudei-o de lugar pelo sim pelo não e ele abriu no dia seguinte. Não sei se foi coincidência mas que já está todo aberto está. Pode porém não ser a mesma situação e precisares de lhe dar mais algum tempo.
> 
> José, que peixe recomenda então para comer relvados ? ^^
> 
> Abraço


João,
Vou-lhe dar mesmo todo o tempo que ele quiser. Não tenho outra solução  :yb663: 

Em relação a relvados, acho que já concluí que soluções a nivel de peixes e invertebrados não há.
Das duas uma, os eliminamos totalmente os nutrientes da água e não alimentamos os peixes para as algas não sobreviverem, os aspiramos o areão e retiramos a pedras e raspamo-las todas fora de água.
Acho que o próximo fds vai ser dedicado a isso mesmo  :yb665:

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Olá João, não sou eu que aconselho é a realidade e a maioria das pessoas aqui do forum sabe, mas queres exemplos; Acanthurus; Siganus; zebrasomas mudas de água e fosfatos a zero ou quase, paciencia e trabalho. :Admirado: 
Um abraço
José Santos

----------


## Armando Queirós

Oi!

Eu tive um grande relvado durante muito tempo (estava mesmo nojento) e recomendaram-me raspar as pedras mas como não sou muito fã do trabalho comprei um ouriço. Tratou de tudo numa semana.  :Smile:

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

OK Armando, então recomendo-te que leias o tópico "Doris Reef" já para o fim onde eu e outros membros comentaram.
Um abraço
José Santos

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Olá Andre, não sou muito do acordo de tirares as rochas e raspares cá fora, mas isto é a minha opinião.
Um abraço
José Santos

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Olá Andre, não sou muito do acordo de tirares as rochas e raspares cá fora, mas isto é a minha opinião.
> Um abraço
> José Santos


Mesmo que seja feita a limpeza na água do próprio aquário (TPA)?

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

André, isso é dar tempo ao tempo mudanças de água paciência trabalho, e lutar para que os fosfatos baixem, já passamos por isso é a vida, eu sei que é uma fase menos bonita mas todos já passaram por ela uns mais outros menos.

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

Boas André,

Quando falo em "porca" e no sentido de ela apanhar o areão e larga-lo em qualquer lugar e quando digo qualquer lugar é mesmo isso ou seja em cima de corais, de rocha por norma os sítios onde menos queres areia :P

Abraço e boa sorte para essa relva..

só para rir um pouco faz umas balizas em acrílico, pintas uma pequena rocha com manchas brancas e pretas e pode ser que tenhas peixes artistas e joguem a bola :P

Desculpa o humor

Abraço e boa sorte

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas André,
> 
> Quando falo em "porca" e no sentido de ela apanhar o areão e larga-lo em qualquer lugar e quando digo qualquer lugar é mesmo isso ou seja em cima de corais, de rocha por norma os sítios onde menos queres areia :P
> 
> Abraço e boa sorte



 :Olá:  Carlos

Estamos a falar de "Salárias" ou "Valencianas" ???
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Alexandre Dax

> João,
> Vou-lhe dar mesmo todo o tempo que ele quiser. Não tenho outra solução 
> 
> Em relação a relvados, acho que já concluí que soluções a nivel de peixes e invertebrados não há.
> Das duas uma, os eliminamos totalmente os nutrientes da água e não alimentamos os peixes para as algas não sobreviverem, os aspiramos o areão e retiramos a pedras e raspamo-las todas fora de água.
> Acho que o próximo fds vai ser dedicado a isso mesmo


Estás enganado amigão...
podes alimentar muito o aqua e ainda assim teres os nutrientes baixos, todos os aquas de SPS são assim... claro que tens de ter a exportação destes bem feita...
Acho que estás a mexer demasiado no aquario e não deixar as coisas evoluirem.
Não tires a RV do aqua sem necessidade, estás a etragar a cultura anaerobica.
continuas com algas??? e a valunia (bolhas) já as eliminaste??

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Estás enganado amigão...
> podes alimentar muito o aqua e ainda assim teres os nutrientes baixos, todos os aquas de SPS são assim... claro que tens de ter a exportação destes bem feita...
> Acho que estás a mexer demasiado no aquario e não deixar as coisas evoluirem.
> Não tires a RV do aqua sem necessidade, estás a etragar a cultura anaerobica.
> continuas com algas??? e a valunia (bolhas) já as eliminaste??


Seja bem aparecido amigo Alex,
Há muito que não dava a sua opinião. e ir lá a casa ajudar os novatos, não?
Não tenho mexido nada no aquário, o menos possivel, mas o Relvado não é uma coisa bonita de se ver e quando se começa a encavalitar nos corais assusta um bocado...
Continuo com muitas algas no areão e rocha como podes ver no video que coloquei alguns posts atrás.
As Valónias já foram há vida.
Uma conclusão é certa: Não há Valónia que sobreviva a um Ciganus Vulpinus.  :Smile: 

Abraço e aguardo a tua visita
PS: Actualizar umas fotos do teu Nano de casa não????????

----------


## Alexandre Dax

NUNCA recuso um convite... até porque se bebem umas fresquinhas ehehehe

o que faria para resolver para eliminares as ALGAS era:
fazer uma coisa que é um pouco contradiório mas que dá resultado.

1 - Exprimenta aumentar *bastante* a adição de bactérias mas procura dentro da marca que usas umas que sejam mais viradas para a exportação de PO4 (isto é mt subjectivo pois não existem provas ciêntificas, mas as marcas que anunciam isto têm +/- sucesso a eliminar o PO4)
atenção. atenção que existem *muitas dificuldades* com este método...  :yb665:  mas... resulta... 
Acho que já estás a usar "GFO"? continua... se bem que existem marcas de probioticos que desaconselham...

2 - compra ou se quiseres posso te emprestar um pouco... Aminoácidos, servem para proteger o tecido dos SPS e outras coisas... mas no teu caso ajuda a aumentar o NO3 sem "sujar" muito o aqua pois percebi que estavas preocupado com o baixo nivel de NO3 para os moles, certo?

DÁ RESULTADO :SbOk:

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

Boas...
Amigo Jorge se calhar é isso... se for as minhas desculpas erros de principiante :P

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Boa noite,
Este Aquário (White Reef) vai entrar em blackout!
Até ao meu regresso!
Abraços.

----------


## PauloEduardo

> Boa noite,
> Este Aquário (White Reef) vai entrar em blackout!
> Até ao meu regresso!
> Abraços.


Boas Não percebi...
Vais acabar com o reef?

Cumprimentos,

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Boas Não percebi...
> Vais acabar com o reef?
> 
> Cumprimentos,


Acabar com ele não.
Vou dar-lhe um pequeno tratamento de choque.
Luzes apagadas durante uma semana.
Abraços,

----------


## João Seguro

E os corais? vão com luz para a sump?

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> E os corais? vão com luz para a sump?


Olá João,
Os corais estão na Sump com uma luz PLL(PPL?) de 24W 10 horas por dia.
Eu sei que não é ideal, mas como são corais maioritariamente moles e de fácil manutenção espero que aguentem. Vou fazendo uma avaliação diária.

----------


## João Seguro

Devem aguentar  :Wink:

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

Boas,

Boa sorte com isso André a ver se é desta que as algas vão embora...

Abraço e se precisares de qualquer coisa avisa.

Abraço

----------


## Alexandre Dax

vai dando noticias

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Primeiro dia passado na escuridão:
Logicamente não há diferenças. Apenas nos peixes que andam sempre escondidos. Devem estar a aproveitar para fazer umas sornas extra.  :Smile: 
Os corais na sump estão todos abertos (à Excepção do Sarco que continua sem querer abrir mesmo depois de lhe ter feito uma limpeza manual, raspando a pele com os dedos) e aparentam boa saúde.

Fiz também uma limpeza à Eheim compact 5.000 o que aumentou substancialmente a reposição e com isso a circulação à superfície está muito mais forte.
Na descarga, coloquei o Saco de 200 Microns que tinha deixado de utilizar para apanhar as algas se estas começarem a soltar-se das rochas e fundo.

Abraços,

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Boas,
Domingo passado fez uma semana de "Apagão". 
Resultados:
- os Corais mantiveram-se de perfeita saúde na Sump;
- As algas não desapareceram mas notei que estavam bastante mais fracas, talvez mais uma semaninha e desaparecessem todas;
- O que fiz? TPA com aspiração máxima possível do areão.
- Retirei as pedras que ainda tinham algas para um alguidar com água da TPA e esfreguei-as com uma escova para arrancar as algas restantes.
- Acabei por retirar todas as pedra e alterar o layout porque notei que as "ilhas" estavam muito compactas e a acumular muita porcaria por baixo onde não havia circulação.
- Até agora não há reaparecimento de algas, mas também só passaram 3 dias  :Smile: 
- Tenho que aumentar a circulação porque uma MP40 é claramente insuficiente. Neste caso tenho 3 opções (ou mais) porque tenho algumas limitações:
    a) Colocar uma MP40 do lado direito é um problema porque fica à vista (a mulher não gosta), faz barulho e não sei se consigo passar o fio entre o vidro e a parede...
    b) colocar duas MP40 do mesmo lado. Problema: a coluna seca está na lateral do aquário e ocupa quase meia profundidade do mesmo, pelo que as MP40 não poderiam estar uma em cima à frente e outra em baixo atrás por exemplo. Teriam que ficar uma em cima da outra. Não sei se funcionam bem assim...
    c) Vender a MP40 (alguém quer??? :yb663: ) e comprar uma MP60. O problema é que dizem que 2 MP40 são muito melhores que uma MP60 em termos de circulação. Apesar da MP60 tem muito mais força que 2 MP40.
    d) Manter a MP40 e colocar outra bomba qualquer, nanostream, etc. alguma bomba que o iman possa ficar dentro da coluna seca...
Opiniões?????

Em relação ao Coral doente: Sarco, continua sem abrir, quando o coloquei de novo no aquário, tombou para um lado, como é normal e o "pescoço" no outro dia estava "comido". Parece-me que é mesmo desta vez que não se safa. de qualquer forma, virei a pedra para ele não ficar a fazer tanto esforço e lá está.

Ficam as fotos manhosas por telemóvel:






Geral do novo Layout:


Abraços e obrigado por toda a ajuda.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas André,

Experimenta tirar o Sarco para um recipiente e ir adicionando gotas de iodo até se ver grande parte da bicharada (copepods, etc.) a sucumbir, ou seja, um banho em água com iodo por cerca de 10 minutos. Se o Sarco estiver a sucumbir por infecção de parasitas, o banho em iodo concentrado poderá ajudar a curá-lo.  :SbOk:

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Boas André,
> 
> Experimenta tirar o Sarco para um recipiente e ir adicionando gotas de iodo até se ver grande parte da bicharada (copepods, etc.) a sucumbir, ou seja, um banho em água com iodo por cerca de 10 minutos. Se o Sarco estiver a sucumbir por infecção de parasitas, o banho em iodo concentrado poderá ajudar a curá-lo.


Olá Artur,
Obrigado pela ajuda, desculpa a ignorância em termos medicinais, mas quando dizes iodo, falas da vulgar tintura de iodo?
Adicionar gotas de iodo durante dez minutos? Uma ou duas gotas por minuto?
Obrigado e abraço

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Obrigado pela ajuda, desculpa a ignorância em termos medicinais, mas quando dizes iodo, falas da vulgar tintura de iodo?
> Adicionar gotas de iodo durante dez minutos? Uma ou duas gotas por minuto?


Boas,

Falo em produtos de iodo para reefs ou também produtos de iodo para tratamento de corais normalmente usados em quarentena para prevenção de parasitas.

Por exemplo deste iodo de uso frequente...
http://www.sera.de/pt/pages/produtos...-7-iodine.html

ou este de pré-tratamento dos corais...
http://www.tropic-marin.com/web/engl...coral-cure.htm

Digo deitar a quantidade recomendada pelo produto, ou no caso de não indicar, ir deitando gotas e agitar, até ver bicharada microscópica a morrer.

Isto num banho em iodo que não deverá ultrapassar uns 10 minutos (por segurança).

Além desses dois tipos de produtos, acho que também é possível usar Betadine (basicamente também solução base de iodo).

e MUITO IMPORTANTE: antes de voltar a colocar o Sarco no aquário, passar bem por água do aquário, para não correr risco de ir uma quantidade de iodo para o reef.

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Boas,
> 
> Falo em produtos de iodo para reefs ou também produtos de iodo para tratamento de corais normalmente usados em quarentena para prevenção de parasitas.
> 
> Por exemplo deste iodo de uso frequente...
> http://www.sera.de/pt/pages/produtos...-7-iodine.html
> 
> ou este de pré-tratamento dos corais...
> http://www.tropic-marin.com/web/engl...coral-cure.htm
> ...


 :Smile: 
Bem me parecia que a minha ignorância estava a atingir picos incalculáveis  :Smile:  ehehehe
Muito obrigado mais uma vez. Vou procurar um produto desses.
Abraços,

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

Boas André,

Bem nem sei que te dizer, se existe quem passe por coisas más com o aqua tu és um deles, desde algas a palhaços a corais o que vale e que não desmoralizas e tentas sempre fazer o melhor só por ai já mereces todo o valor.
O teu sarco realmente é uma pena quem o conheceu em pleno que é o meu caso é que te compreende realmente era um coral fantástico, muito bonito e com um grande potencial, mas pelo que eu estou a ver faz-me lembrar muito a minha anémona que ainda hoje me lamento um pouco, mas olha pelo pouco conhecimento que tenho de aquariofilia em geral vejo que isto existem coisas quase inexplicáveis, e para juntar as tuas posso te dar os meus exemplos, passando pela anémona que como deves ter lido no meu tópico ainda hoje não sei o que lhe deu, a minha ultima aquisição de um elegancis e um olivaceus, que como sabes compro sempre no mesmo sitio tudo e por conhecimento quando saem de la vem tudo a comer de tudo o meu olivaceus levou porrada do lineatus o naso nem por isso mesmo levando porrada sempre comeu e o naso ao final de dois dias a comer porreiro da vida deixou de comer de tudo e acabou por ir fazer uma visita ao alem... por isso é como te digo existem coisas inexplicáveis nos salgados infelizmente...
Bem André já me alonguei um pouco mas olha boa sorte com o sarco e a unica coisa que posso ajudar é se algum dia der uma tesourada no meu arranjar-te um pouco :P

Abraço e boa sorte com isso.
Carlos Ressurreição

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

O reef do André tem duas Euphyllias, mais GSP/Clavularia, uma Trachiphyllia, ..., com aspecto saudável, então provavelmente trata-se apenas de um problema com o Sarco, e se realmente for alguns parasitas ou bactérias que o estão a importunar, com o tratamento de iodo e tendo em conta que os Sarco são extremamente resistentes, um caso de sucesso de cura é bastante possível.  :SbOk3:

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Boas,
> 
> O reef do André tem duas Euphyllias, mais GSP/Clavularia, uma Trachiphyllia, ..., com aspecto saudável, então provavelmente trata-se apenas de um problema com o Sarco, e se realmente for alguns parasitas ou bactérias que o estão a importunar, com o tratamento de iodo e tendo em conta que os Sarco são extremamente resistentes, um caso de sucesso de cura é bastante possível.


3 Euphylias  :Smile:  aparentemente de muito boa saúde, assim como a Goniopora, catalaphylia (não será este em vez de Trachiphylia?), dois outros Sarcos, Zooanthus e um que acho que é da familia Zooanthus mas é maior e verde e só tenho mesmo um pé, mas é daqueles que reproduz muito.
Há e a "praga" lilás na rocha do lado direito  :Smile: 

Vou fazer o tratamento este fds. Gostava mesmo muito de recuperar o Coral.

Abraços,

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Olá,

É possível que o Vulpinus não se dê bem com o Sarcophyton?
Por vezes vejo-o lá a bicar...

Obrigado,

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,




> 3 Euphylias  aparentemente de muito boa saúde, assim como a Goniopora, catalaphylia (não será este em vez de Trachiphylia?), dois outros Sarcos, Zooanthus e um que acho que é da familia Zooanthus mas é maior e verde e só tenho mesmo um pé, mas é daqueles que reproduz muito.
> Há e a "praga" lilás na rocha do lado direito 
> 
> Vou fazer o tratamento este fds. Gostava mesmo muito de recuperar o Coral.


Sim, fiz confusão com catalaphylia...  :SbOk: 

O tratamento do Sarco que tal correu?




> É possível que o Vulpinus não se dê bem com o Sarcophyton?
> Por vezes vejo-o lá a bicar...


Sim, possivelmente esgotou a verdura (algas) e ele com fome resolve petiscar outros aperitivos... tenho um Vulpinus que já me limpou os Zoanthus todos... mas se eu deitar daquelas folhas de algas castanhas/verdes (nori), ele já fica satisfeito do estômago..  :SbOk3:

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Boas,
> 
> 
> 
> Sim, fiz confusão com catalaphylia... 
> 
> O tratamento do Sarco que tal correu?
> 
> 
> ...


Olá Artur,
O tratamento do Sarco acho que não surtiu qualquer efeito (pelo menos visivel). O coral continua fechado, caído e a criar algumas algas no corpo (o que me parece muito mau).  :Frown: 
Vou deixa-lo estar quieto, no limite levo-o à loja onde comprei para uma analise cuidada do vendedor.
Quando é que sei se o Coral morreu? Desfaz-se?

Em relação ao vulpinus, foi num altura que estava a diminuir a alimentação. é possível que andasse com fome.
Agora é possível que faça mal ao coral????
Abraços,

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  André

Os "Sarcos" gostam muito dessas gracinhas.
O meu depois de uma poda também fechou e ganhou algas ao ponto de servir de pasto para os alguívoros...mas como fui mais teimoso que ele e não lhe mexi,ao fim de seis semanas lá se capacitou e começou a renovar a pele e abrir.
Conclusão...sem stres e deixa o bichinho no seu canto, que tal como a "Fénix",quando menos esperares ele renasce.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

Obs:Para estar tombado,não haverá alguma bomba de recirculação a debitar para cima dele?

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> André
> 
> Os "Sarcos" gostam muito dessas gracinhas.
> O meu depois de uma poda também fechou e ganhou algas ao ponto de servir de pasto para os alguívoros...mas como fui mais teimoso que ele e não lhe mexi,ao fim de seis semanas lá se capacitou e começou a renovar a pele e abrir.
> Conclusão...sem stres e deixa o bichinho no seu canto, que tal como a "Fénix",quando menos esperares ele renasce.
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves
> 
> Obs:Para estar tombado,não haverá alguma bomba de recirculação a debitar para cima dele?


Tombado tombado não está.
Porque eu tenho a rocha onde ele está preso, deitada, para ele não ter que fazer muita força ou dobrar o pescoço, porque dessa forma começou a rebentar a semana passada.
Eu vou ser teimoso. Vou mesmo deixa-lo quietinho...

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Boas Pessoal,
Tenho tido pouco tempo por isso não tenho actualizado o tópico.
Introduzi mais alguns corais, uns estão a dar-se bem, outros nem por isso...
Quanto a peixes já tive mais umas quantas mortes...  :Frown: 
Aqui fica o Video de má qualidade feito ontem:


Abraços e comentem  :Smile:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Boas, não consegui ver muito bem no filme quais os corais menos bem, escreve uma listagem dessas novidades ou de todos mesmo e descreve o que está bem, menos bem ou mau, tal como os peixes.

Como tens feito a aclimatização dos peixes antes de introduzir dentro do aquario?
As trocas de agua com que intervalos?

----------


## André Jorge Silva

*Lista de vivos:*
*Corais:*
- Zoanthus Vermelho e verde
- Catalaphyllia de Pontas Azuis;
- Green Goniopora;
- Euphyllia Glabrescens;
- Euphyllia Ancora;
- Euphyllia paradivisa;
- Sarcophyton Trocheliophorum
- Outro Sarco (Frag de um amigo) mas nao encontro a família
- Pachyclavularia sp (Green star Polips), uma mais fluorescente e outra menos;
- Echinophyllia lilás e verde - a branquear muito, acho que já não se safa;
- Montipora Capricornis Orange;
- Xénias;

*Peixes:*
- Zebrasoma Flavens;
- Zebrasoma Veliferum;
- Paracanthurus Hepatus;
- Ciganus Vulpinus
- Bicolor Dottyback (Pseudochromis paccagnellae) - Conhecido como assassino em série e causador de todas as mortes no aquário. Vou montar a armadilha para tentar retira-lo...
- Salária Ramosus

Turbos, eremitas e nassarios.

*Lista de Mortos:*
*Corais:*
- Sarcophyton Ehrenbergi;

*Peixes:*
- 4 Amphiprion Ocellaris Laranja
- 4 Amphiprion Ocellaris Black
- 1 Ctenochaetus strigosus

Abraço

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Boas, não consegui ver muito bem no filme quais os corais menos bem, escreve uma listagem dessas novidades ou de todos mesmo e descreve o que está bem, menos bem ou mau, tal como os peixes.
> 
> Como tens feito a aclimatização dos peixes antes de introduzir dentro do aquario?
> As trocas de agua com que intervalos?


Boas Baltasar,
A listagem já a estava a fazer e já está apresentada  :Smile: 
Quanto a corais, o Sarco não se safou mesmo. Está dado como morto, mas de qualquer forma não lhe mexo há um mês.
O LPS que comprei há duas semanas (Echinophyllia lilás e verde) está a branquear muito, não consegui filmar bem...
A Green Goniopora por vezes abre menos mas parece-me da redução que tenho vindo a testar das TPA's. 
Os restantes corais estão excelentes, principalmente a Catalaphyllia e as Euphyllias que pensava serem difíceis de manter.

Os peixes que estão vivos estão de óptima saúde.

Em relação a testes estou com:
KH - 7
CA - 420
MG - 1330
PH - 8,2

As TPA's têm sido feitas de 3 em 3 semanas.
Em relação a aditivos, coloco apenas ZeoBactérias diariamente e Zeofood 2 vezes por semana.
Queria começar com o Zoo e Phyto que me falaste mas ainda não encontrei (falta de tempo).

Abraços,

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Como tens feito a aclimatização dos peixes antes de introduzir dentro do aquario?


Sistema de pinga pinga durante uma hora e meia mais ou menos num recipiente à parte.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Pois não conheço bem essa Echinophyllia e que tipo de parâmetros que pode gostar, mas a Goniopora é assim mesmo, não gosta de muita corrente e de agua demasiada limpa, tal como os sarcos um pouco de nutrientes na coluna de agua e nitratos dentro dos limites funcionam melhor, a Goniopora é sensível a variações bruscas de KH pelo que constei da minha.

Acho que para a litragem enorme que tens de agua podes esticar ainda mais as trocas de agua a ver se a bicharada se consegue desenvolver com fartura e equilibrar toda a parte de micro-organismos pois o aparecimento desta micro fauna é muito lento e se trocas muitas vezes a agua acabas por a deitar fora e não da tempo a que reapareçam devido aos curtos intervalos entre trocas.

Quanto aos peixes ou stressam demasiado durante o transporte ou tens alguma coisa no aquario que os ataca nocturnamente e não repares nisso, peixes stressados deixam de comer e acabam por sucumbir rapidamente devido a estarem debilitados.
Tenta arranjar maneira de fazer um rectângulo com rede algo tipo as maternidades mas grande e coloca ai os peixes novos a ver se duram mais tempo de quando colocados directo no aquario, assim percebes se tem a ver alguma coisa com algum habitante já existente ou não.

O resto eu deixava andar ao sabor da natureza e não adicionava mais nenhum produto a não ser alimento mesmo quer para corais que para promover o crescimento de micro organismos, as aguas demasiadamente puras são também inimigas de muita coisa apesar de poderem fazer aparecer as indesejadas algas caso não exista ainda um balanço correcto de micro organismos que consumem parte dos parâmetros não desejáveis e produzem outros etc...

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Bom dia a todos,

Ontem decidi fazer uma armadilha usada por alguns membros para apanhar a Garoupa assassina do meu aqua.
5 minutos depois o resultado era este:






Parece que o bicho estava com vontade de ser caçado.
Por agora está na Sump e provavelmente será devolvido a uma loja.

Conto agora introduzir dois palhaços para ver se realmente o problema era da Garoupa.

Abraços,

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Boas pessoal,
Deixo-vos aqui algumas fotos tiradas ontem.
Peço desculpa pela qualidade duvidosa e desfocada de algumas mas ainda estou a tentar melhorar. Foram tiradas com uma lente normal 18-55mm
































Sabem o que isto é? Parece uma alga Vermelha... será grave?



Espero que gostem e podem comentar à vontade  :Smile: 
Abraços,

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Boas, parece andar no bom caminho e o problema das algas estar mais controlado se não de todo mesmo, certo?

Continuo a gostar muito dessa Goniopora pois faz-me lembrar a minha que era um pouco mais verde ainda e tive desde o inicio do aquario até ao seu tempo, visto serem corais que infelizmente tem tempo de vida útil em cativeiro.

Vai actualizando...  :Pracima:

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Boas André, também me parece estar tudo bem, e os peixinhos gordinhos o que é bom sinal, de resto é continuar com dedicação e paciência de chinês.
Um abraço
José Santos

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Boas, parece andar no bom caminho e o problema das algas estar mais controlado se não de todo mesmo, certo?
> 
> Continuo a gostar muito dessa Goniopora pois faz-me lembrar a minha que era um pouco mais verde ainda e tive desde o inicio do aquario até ao seu tempo, visto serem corais que infelizmente tem tempo de vida útil em cativeiro.
> 
> Vai actualizando...


Olá Baltasar, 
O problema das algas está mesmo totalmente resolvido. Há algumas no fundo, mas penso que são normais e nunca mais apareceram filamentosas.
Deve ter sido um misto entre o aquário não estar ainda maturado com a própria proliferação da alga que quanto maior, mais crescia.

Em relação à Goniopora, logo me disseram que não iria durar muito porque não se aguenta em nenhum aquário.
Não sei qual será a vida média da mesma, mas até agora tem estado muito bem...

Ainda não comecei a adicionar nenhum alimento para os corais mas vou ter que começar a faze-lo...

Grande abraço!

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Boas André, também me parece estar tudo bem, e os peixinhos gordinhos o que é bom sinal, de resto é continuar com dedicação e paciência de chinês.
> Um abraço
> José Santos


Obrigado José
Parece que agora começa mesmo a estar estável.
Apenas com a baixa de um coral (dois aliás).
De peixes (esquecendo os 8 Ocealaris e acreditando que era a Garoupa que os andava a matar), só tive a baixa de um Strigosus.
Agora entraram dois Amphirion Percula maiorzinhos, (selvagens segundo o vendedor...) e sem a Garoupa, vamos ver se se aguentam bem.

Grande abraço,

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Deixo-vos agora umas fotos gerais que não coloquei ontem e algumas brincadeiras que tentei fazer ontem com as Royal Blue a bombar.
Mais uma vez peço desculpa pela qualidade duvidosa de algumas fotos... mas prometo melhorar.
Abraços,

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Boas,
Após ter retirado o falso Gramma Loreto, e tal como referi introduzi 2 Amphirion Percula com 4 cm cada a pensar que estando livres do predador se iam dar finalmente bem.
Os peixes estavam a comer optimamente bem na loja e bem activos.
No aquário andaram a ambientar-se até que se colocaram no canto inferior esquerdo, perto da goniopora.
Pouca actividade, pouco movimento, até que passados 4 ou 5 dias um deles já estava agarrado ao overflow.
Coloquei-os numa rede, mas um deles já não recuperou e morreu. O outro lá está, mas não come nada. Nem flocos, granulado, artemia, misys, crill...

Alguém tem uma teoria para a morte dos Palhaços no meu aquário?
O único peixe que vi perto deles foi o Zebrassoma Veliferum, poderá estar a ataca-los? Ou será que os próprios palhaços se atacam um ao outro?
Algum parâmetro da água? Toda a gente diz que os palhaços são dos peixes mais resistentes...

Muito obrigado por toda a ajuda.
Abraços,

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

André, para testares e perceberes se é dos habitantes que já tens ou alguma química especifica que tenhas no aqua, sugiro o seguinte quando adquirires novos palhaços.

Como tens uma sump bem grande coloca-os lá fazendo a ambientação mais lenta possível e tenta isolar todas as tubagens ou coisas que possam vir a gerar problemas de serem sugados ou entrarem para onde não devam.

Assim se estiverem bem ao final de 1 semana já sabes que os teus actuais habitantes não são nada "frendly".

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> André, para testares e perceberes se é dos habitantes que já tens ou alguma química especifica que tenhas no aqua, sugiro o seguinte quando adquirires novos palhaços.
> 
> Como tens uma sump bem grande coloca-os lá fazendo a ambientação mais lenta possível e tenta isolar todas as tubagens ou coisas que possam vir a gerar problemas de serem sugados ou entrarem para onde não devam.
> 
> Assim se estiverem bem ao final de 1 semana já sabes que os teus actuais habitantes não são nada "frendly".


Olá Baltasar,
Mais uma vez obrigado pelos conselhos. Neste momento tenho o Palhaço numa rede (tipo aquela onde tinhas a donzela) mas um pouco mais pequena.
Outro dia vi num aquário uma caixa em acrílico que me pareceu excelente para se fazer a habituação dos peixes ao aquário.
Sabem se se vendem esse tipo de caixas? Ou o pessoal faz à medida? Talvez um cubo da Vodafone furado sirva para o efeito, mas teno sempre medo por causa da circulação.
Normalmente o pessoal usa Eggcrate não é? Mas para o palhaço parece-me que tem buracos muito grandes.
Achas que coloque o Palhaço na Sump ou deixo-o na rede?
Abraço

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Essas caixas são muito usadas nos aquários de agua doce, são maternidades e existem de vários tamanhos e feitios.

Isso normalmente é super barato mas se não quiseres comprar eu tenho várias e posso te emprestar uma, é só vires apanhar... e aproveitas para mais um upgrade ao controlador ehhehe.

Se a sump tiver toda a segurança de forma que o peixe não corra os riscos que falei terá sempre mais espaço ai do que estar confinado a pequena área de uma dessas maternidades logo por stress é mais difícil de morrer.

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Essas caixas são muito usadas nos aquários de agua doce, são maternidades e existem de vários tamanhos e feitios.
> 
> Isso normalmente é super barato mas se não quiseres comprar eu tenho várias e posso te emprestar uma, é só vires apanhar... e aproveitas para mais um upgrade ao controlador ehhehe.
> 
> Se a sump tiver toda a segurança de forma que o peixe não corra os riscos que falei terá sempre mais espaço ai do que estar confinado a pequena área de uma dessas maternidades logo por stress é mais difícil de morrer.


Hummmm OK
Hoje vou passa-lo para baixo para ver se ele gosta mais de lá estar.
a vantagem das caixas/rede é os peixes se irem habituando uns aos outros certo?

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Sim, sendo modelos transparentes permite que se vão vendo uns aos outros e de certa forma criar habituação, mas não quer dizer que seja solução, se já tiveres um peixe muito territorial ele vai querer sempre aguentar qualquer outro do seu espaço e os novos devido não só ao stress de terem recentemente sido apanhados, transporte, mudança de aquários (parâmetros e etc.) podem stressar ao ponto completo de aparecem doenças fatais ou deixar de comer que se torna também falta ao fim de alguns dias.

Esta pela sump, pelo menos tem mais espaço para recuperar forcas do que possa estar debilitado e habituar-se aos parâmetros do teu aqua e começar a comer normalmente e assim mais tarde tentares introduzir de novo no aqua principal pelo método da caixa transparente no inicio de forma a tentar que os já existente se habituem a ele.

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Por vezes os peixes nas lojas estão em águas com densidades mais baixas do que temos nos aquários, eles assim gastam menos energia.... O problema é subir a densidade que tem de ser feita com muita calma, basta que na loja a água esteja por volta do 1020 e podes ter problemas.

Porque não colocas os peixes em quarentena com densidade inicial por volta dos 1020-1018 (para baixo não há problemas). Depois sobes 1 a 2 pontos por dia.

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Por vezes os peixes nas lojas estão em águas com densidades mais baixas do que temos nos aquários, eles assim gastam menos energia.... O problema é subir a densidade que tem de ser feita com muita calma, basta que na loja a água esteja por volta do 1020 e podes ter problemas.
> 
> Porque não colocas os peixes em quarentena com densidade inicial por volta dos 1020-1018 (para baixo não há problemas). Depois sobes 1 a 2 pontos por dia.


Não fazia ideia que isso acontecia. Pensava que as lojas estavam entre os 1023 e 1025. De qualquer forma na loja onde comprei têm os parâmetros da água visíveis e pelo menos indicavam 1025.
Quanto à aclimatização que faço, coloco os peixes um balde pequeno e em sistema gota a gota introduzo água do aquário durante 1 hora até estar mais do dobro da que vinha no saco.
De qualquer forma tenho aquários pequenos que posso usar para fazer quarentena. As questões que coloco são:
- Se tiro água do aquário para fazer a quarentena, vou ficar com menos água no aquário principal. Faço água e ponho mais como se fosse uma TPA.  :Smile:  Resolvido.
- O aquário de quarentena o que precisa? Termostato e uma bomba de circulação é suficiente?
- Durante quantos dias deverá durar a quarentena e durante quanto tempo consigo manter a qualidade da água desse aquário?

Abraço e muito obrigado pelas dicas.

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Por vezes os peixes nas lojas estão em águas com densidades mais baixas do que temos nos aquários, eles assim gastam menos energia.... O problema é subir a densidade que tem de ser feita com muita calma, basta que na loja a água esteja por volta do 1020 e podes ter problemas.
> 
> Porque não colocas os peixes em quarentena com densidade inicial por volta dos 1020-1018 (para baixo não há problemas). Depois sobes 1 a 2 pontos por dia.


Excelente sugestão.

Um dos grandes problemas para novas introduções nos aquários é realmente essa; normalmente as lojas para prevenirem parasitas e para facilitar a aclimatação aos seus (deles) aquários, colocam as salinidades muito baixas (já vi casos de 1.016), o que faz com que seja praticamente impossível aclimatar peixes a aquários com 1.024/1.025, pois como diz o Filipe os peixes dificilmente aguentam transições (para cima) superiores a 0.003/dia.

A solução será como já foi sugerido, fazer uma quarentena de hipossalinidade (1.014/1.018), e depois subir no máximo 0.003/dia; eu faço sempre banhos de água  doce, seguidos de  quarentenas a 1.010/1.012, durante 2 semanas e depois subo devagar até largar os peixes no aquário e raramente (nunca) perco peixes por razões de aclimatação ao aquário; às vezes tenho azares mas é por causa dos novatos serem mal recebidos.
Abraço

----------


## Filipe.Pires

> Não fazia ideia que isso acontecia. Pensava que as lojas estavam entre os 1023 e 1025. De qualquer forma na loja onde comprei têm os parâmetros da água visíveis e pelo menos indicavam 1025.
> Quanto à aclimatização que faço, coloco os peixes um balde pequeno e em sistema gota a gota introduzo água do aquário durante 1 hora até estar mais do dobro da que vinha no saco.
> De qualquer forma tenho aquários pequenos que posso usar para fazer quarentena. As questões que coloco são:
> - Se tiro água do aquário para fazer a quarentena, vou ficar com menos água no aquário principal. Faço água e ponho mais como se fosse uma TPA.  Resolvido.
> - O aquário de quarentena o que precisa? Termostato e uma bomba de circulação é suficiente?
> - Durante quantos dias deverá durar a quarentena e durante quanto tempo consigo manter a qualidade da água desse aquário?
> 
> Abraço e muito obrigado pelas dicas.


Aqui no forum existe um artigo sobre quarentena...
Quarentena de peixes e invertebrados foi onde aprendi muita coisa, os comentários do Cesar Silverio foram uma inspiração.

Podes ler um outro artigo How to make your fish and invertebrates bullet proof?.

Posso dizer o que faço:

Tenho um aquário de 60 litros que uso para quarentenas.
No meu caso tem bomba, termostato, tubos de PVC e alguma rocha viva (mas não conheço mais ninguem com RV no aquário de quarentena), tenho UV ligado.

Quando compro um peixe coloco no aquário a 1018, no outro tento atinguir 1014, onde fica pelo menos 3 semanas... depois é ter paciencia e subir devagar.

Guardo a água das TPA e tento mudar alguma todos os dias ou de 2 em 2 dias.


Já matei peixes porque não tive paciencia e subi demais a densidade de uma só vez... 
Já matei 1 peixe por como uso água da torneira meti de uma só vez 50% de água com cloro.


Com o meu método posso meter um peixe novo no aquário principal por mês...

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Aqui no forum existe um artigo sobre quarentena...
> Quarentena de peixes e invertebrados foi onde aprendi muita coisa, os comentários do Cesar Silverio foram uma inspiração.
> 
> Podes ler um outro artigo How to make your fish and invertebrates bullet proof?.
> 
> Posso dizer o que faço:
> 
> Tenho um aquário de 60 litros que uso para quarentenas.
> No meu caso tem bomba, termostato, tubos de PVC e alguma rocha viva (mas não conheço mais ninguem com RV no aquário de quarentena), tenho UV ligado.
> ...



Obrigado Filipe pela tuas palavras relativamente à minha participação nesse post.

Só mais um palpite: não me parece fazer muito sentido ter RV num aquário de quarentena que use hipossalinidade, até porque com a salinidade perto de 1.014, só raros invertebrados  resistem e portanto a rocha passa a morta (ou quase).

Ainda a propósito disto, recomendo para quarentenas hipo, uma salinidade ligeiramente abaixo dos 1.014 (1.010/1012), já que 1.014 é o limite (teórico) para a resistência  dos invertebrados/parasitas.

Também relativamente aos banhos de água doce, devem ter para os palhaços uma duração mínima de 14 minutos para poderem erradicar a brokinella.

Para diminuir a chatice que é fazer quarentenas desta maneira, sobretudo pelo trabalho que dá subir a salinidade de forma muito gradual, tento comprar os peixes em pequenos lotes de 3, ou 4 e assim consigo não andar sempre em quarentenas.

Abraço

----------


## Paulo Taborda

Bom dia caros amigos, queria aproveitar este post para fazer uma pergunta que me tem dado voltas à cabeça. Qual a diferença entre densidade e salinidade?? pelos vistos não é a mesma coisa? ou é?

segundo aqui o comentário do Felipes Pires
Já matei peixes porque não tive paciencia e subi demais a *densidade* de uma só vez... 
Já matei 1 peixe por como uso água da torneira meti de uma só vez 50% de água com cloro.

e o teu comentário Cesar Silvério
Para diminuir a chatice que é fazer quarentenas desta maneira, sobretudo pelo trabalho que dá subir a *salinidade* de forma muito gradual, tento comprar os peixes em pequenos lotes de 3, ou 4 e assim consigo não andar sempre em quarentenas.

Obrigado desde já a todos!!

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Excelente sugestão.
> 
> Um dos grandes problemas para novas introduções nos aquários é realmente essa; normalmente as lojas para prevenirem parasitas e para facilitar a aclimatação aos seus (deles) aquários, colocam as salinidades muito baixas (já vi casos de 1.016), o que faz com que seja praticamente impossível aclimatar peixes a aquários com 1.024/1.025, pois como diz o Filipe os peixes dificilmente aguentam transições (para cima) superiores a 0.003/dia.
> 
> A solução será como já foi sugerido, fazer uma quarentena de hipossalinidade (1.014/1.018), e depois subir no máximo 0.003/dia; eu faço sempre banhos de água  doce, seguidos de  quarentenas a 1.010/1.012, durante 2 semanas e depois subo devagar até largar os peixes no aquário e raramente (nunca) perco peixes por razões de aclimatação ao aquário; às vezes tenho azares mas é por causa dos novatos serem mal recebidos.
> Abraço


Obrigado César,
Depois de tantas mortes inexplicáveis, debrucei-me sobre o assunto e cheguei ao importantíssimo post da Quarentena. Já percebi que ao contrário do que dizem nas lojas, os palhaços são dos peixes que podem ter mais problemas na mudança da loja para os nosso aquários.
Coloquei o peixe na sump ontem à noite para não ter "competição". Vou montar o aquário de quarentena mas tenho que esperar que as materias filtrantes colonizem na sump. Esse processo será rápido?
Abraços,

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Aqui no forum existe um artigo sobre quarentena...
> Quarentena de peixes e invertebrados foi onde aprendi muita coisa, os comentários do Cesar Silverio foram uma inspiração.
> 
> Podes ler um outro artigo How to make your fish and invertebrates bullet proof?.
> 
> Posso dizer o que faço:
> 
> Tenho um aquário de 60 litros que uso para quarentenas.
> No meu caso tem bomba, termostato, tubos de PVC e alguma rocha viva (mas não conheço mais ninguem com RV no aquário de quarentena), tenho UV ligado.
> ...


Obrigado Filipe,
Ontem debrucei-me um pouco mais sobre a problemática da morte dos peixes e cheguei ao artigo que mencionas. É isso mesmo que vou fazer, só me faltam as massas filtrantes colonizadas para manter a água com alguma qualidade.
Abraço,

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Obrigado Filipe pela tuas palavras relativamente à minha participação nesse post.
> 
> Só mais um palpite: não me parece fazer muito sentido ter RV num aquário de quarentena que use hipossalinidade, até porque com a salinidade perto de 1.014, só raros invertebrados  resistem e portanto a rocha passa a morta (ou quase).
> 
> Ainda a propósito disto, recomendo para quarentenas hipo, uma salinidade ligeiramente abaixo dos 1.014 (1.010/1012), já que 1.014 é o limite (teórico) para a resistência  dos invertebrados/parasitas.
> 
> Também relativamente aos banhos de água doce, devem ter para os palhaços uma duração mínima de 14 minutos para poderem erradicar a brokinella.
> 
> Para diminuir a chatice que é fazer quarentenas desta maneira, sobretudo pelo trabalho que dá subir a salinidade de forma muito gradual, tento comprar os peixes em pequenos lotes de 3, ou 4 e assim consigo não andar sempre em quarentenas.
> ...


César, 
Achas mesmo recomendável então fazer o banho de água doce aos palhaços especificamente, correcto?
Tal como tu, também tenho um aquário de Discus em perfeitas condições. Para subir o PH do mesmo basta utilizar um buffer dos disponiveis no mercado (no meu caso tenho um buffer Seachem da altura em que tinha ciclideos do Lago Tanganika)?
Obrigado,

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Bom dia caros amigos, queria aproveitar este post para fazer uma pergunta que me tem dado voltas à cabeça. Qual a diferença entre densidade e salinidade?? pelos vistos não é a mesma coisa? ou é?
> 
> segundo aqui o comentário do Felipes Pires
> Já matei peixes porque não tive paciencia e subi demais a *densidade* de uma só vez... 
> Já matei 1 peixe por como uso água da torneira meti de uma só vez 50% de água com cloro.
> 
> e o teu comentário Cesar Silvério
> Para diminuir a chatice que é fazer quarentenas desta maneira, sobretudo pelo trabalho que dá subir a *salinidade* de forma muito gradual, tento comprar os peixes em pequenos lotes de 3, ou 4 e assim consigo não andar sempre em quarentenas.
> 
> Obrigado desde já a todos!!


Olá Paulo,
Eu sinceramente não te sei explicar a diferença, mas penso que as duas nomenclaturas são utilizadas aqui para se referirem ao mesmo.
Penso que o que queremos atingir são densidades na ordem dos 1023 - 1026 segundo os vários medidores disponíveis no mercado (Densimetros, refractometros, etc).
Mas deixa os mais entendidos darem a sua opinião.
Abraço,

----------


## João Seguro

a *densidade* que referem tem a ver com a quantidade de substâncias dissolvidas na água, tanto o sal como cálcio, magnésio, pó, terra etc... A *salinidade* é a quantidade de sal na água. Neste caso podes considerar que estás a falar da mesma coisa pois para mexeres na densidade do teu aquário através da introdução de cálcio, magnésio ou outro produto terias que meter muita quantidade. 
Dessa forma nós alteramos a densidade dos nossos aquários maioritariamente através da adição de sal.

----------


## Paulo Taborda

HMMMM Ok! acho que mais ou menos já percebi, isto qualquer dia temos de ter um curso FQ = FísicaouQuímica  :yb624:   :yb624:  ai ai... ehehehehe Obrigado então a TODOS!!

----------


## Filipe.Pires

> Bom dia caros amigos, queria aproveitar este post para fazer uma pergunta que me tem dado voltas à cabeça. Qual a diferença entre densidade e salinidade?? pelos vistos não é a mesma coisa? ou é?
> 
> segundo aqui o comentário do Felipes Pires
> Já matei peixes porque não tive paciencia e subi demais a *densidade* de uma só vez... 
> Já matei 1 peixe por como uso água da torneira meti de uma só vez 50% de água com cloro.
> 
> e o teu comentário Cesar Silvério
> Para diminuir a chatice que é fazer quarentenas desta maneira, sobretudo pelo trabalho que dá subir a *salinidade* de forma muito gradual, tento comprar os peixes em pequenos lotes de 3, ou 4 e assim consigo não andar sempre em quarentenas.
> 
> Obrigado desde já a todos!!


Boa tarde estão relacionadas.... e falar de uma é falar da outra.

A água salgada tem tem uma salinidade de 35, ou seja por cada litro e água temos 35g de sal. A densidade varia com a temperatura mas a 26º C deve ser próxima dos 1024 ou 1025 kg por metro cúbico.

Algumas pessoas tambem falam da condutibilidade....

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Só adicionando que esses 35 de salinidade referidos pelo Filipe são normalmente medidos em unidades PPT.

Também se pode chamar à densidade "gravidade especifica da agua" que vem da tradução de "Specific Gravity" mais utilizada lá fora.

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> César, 
> Achas mesmo recomendável então fazer o banho de água doce aos palhaços especificamente, correcto?
> Tal como tu, também tenho um aquário de Discus em perfeitas condições. Para subir o PH do mesmo basta utilizar um buffer dos disponiveis no mercado (no meu caso tenho um buffer Seachem da altura em que tinha ciclideos do Lago Tanganika)?
> Obrigado,


André,
 Um dos problemas complicados de resolver em palhaços é a brokinnela, daí que sejam dos principais candidatos a banhos de água doce, mas não vale a pena fazer menos de 14/15 minutos, pois de contrário não irá adiantar, para este problema específico.

Eu dou banhos a todas as espécies, acompanhando muito de perto o comportamento do peixe, durante 10 minutos (palhaços 15).

Pra subir  o ph da água dos diskus costumo usar bicarbonato de sódio, mas penso que a receita que apontas também serve.

Abraço

----------


## Paulo Taborda

OK, penso que agora já começa a fazer mais sentido! Obrigado a todos pelas infos!

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> André,
>  Um dos problemas complicados de resolver em palhaços é a brokinnela, daí que sejam dos principais candidatos a banhos de água doce, mas não vale a pena fazer menos de 14/15 minutos, pois de contrário não irá adiantar, para este problema específico.
> 
> Eu dou banhos a todas as espécies, acompanhando muito de perto o comportamento do peixe, durante 10 minutos (palhaços 15).
> 
> Pra subir  o ph da água dos diskus costumo usar bicarbonato de sódio, mas penso que a receita que apontas também serve.
> 
> Abraço


Obrigado César, já tinha lido os teus comentários acerca dos palhaços no tópico da quarentena.
Este fim de semana não vou conseguir preparar a quarentena, mas conto já ter as massas filtrantes para colocar na sump a colonizarem, para na próxima semana começar a quarentena.
Logicamente que o peixe até lá vai continuar na sump onde está há 36 horas, com bom aspecto e a nadar bem.
Abraços,

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Actualização:
- Instalei um filtro UV TMC 600 que irá funcionar 8 horas durante a noite.
- Comecei a adicionar Reef energy A e B da RED SEA Reef Care Program - 1ml por cada 100 litros diariamente.
- Fiz uma muda de água ontem e utilizei o sal da RED SEA Pro Salt.
- Mudei o carvão.
De resto continua tudo na mesma: Balling a fazer as dosagens necessárias, filtersock de 200microns e biopellets sempre em funcionamento.

Testes hoje:
KH - 9,3
CA - 404
MG - 1340

Tirei algumas fotos da parte técnica, finalmente arrumada, do aquário de de alguns corais com mau aspecto.
Por favor dêem opiniões, sugestões, criticas, etc etc etc...
Muito obrigado  :Smile: 

Armário lateral ao aquário para controladores e material:


Zona inferior do armário com água de reposição, sal e balling Light:


Sump:




UV:


Alimentação e produtos de adição diária:


Testes:


Arrumação:


Aquário:
Lado Esquerdo:

Centro:

Direita:




Zoanthus fechados...  :Frown: 


Chatalafylia e Euphylia: A Catalaphylia já esteve mais aberta.


Goniopora pouco abre agora:


SPS (nome???) que se tem dado muito bem:


Pocylopora com branqueamentos (estará a morrer?):


Geral:


Abraços!

----------


## André Jorge Silva

*Testes feitos ontem à Noite:*
KH - 9,6
CA - 356
MG - 1360
NO3 - 2 PPM's
PO4 - <0,01mg/l

Actualização em Video para os próximos dias.
Abraços,

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Boas tardes a todos,
Hoje trago alguns videos que fiz ontem:

*Geral do aquário, com algumas coisas boas e outras nem por isso:*



*O funcionamento dos Filtros de Leito Fluidizado*. A Grande curiosidade aqui é que ambos os filtros estão ligados a uma bomba de 3000l/h. A derivação é feita em tudo rígido igual para os dois filtros. A única diferença é que um filtro é médio e outro é grande. No filtro médio a movimentação das Biopellets é enorme. No filtro grande, com 250ml de carvão, quase não mexem... Estranho como mais 15 cm de filtro altera tanto a potência da água:



*A Sump - Escumador e circulação da água*:



Pequeno video da Salária que à primeira vista me assustou por causa da total descoloração. Provavelmente por ter estado muito tempo num buraco só com a cabeça de fora. Não sabia que "perdiam" a cor:



Espero que gostem, comentem, critiquem e ajudem na melhoria!
Abraços,

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Bons dias,
Sábado foi dia de obras no Reef.
Na altura da montagem, com as pressas e a ignorância de um principiante, tinha colado os tubos de descarga dentro da coluna seca. O que acontece é que o durso tinha ficado muito baixo e a queda de água fazia muito barulho. Como os tubos abaixo da coluna seca também estavam colados, não conseguia desapertar os passa muros para resolver a questão.
Depois de muita analise, decidi cortar o tubo abaixo do passa muros, para assim conseguir desaperta-lo, retirar a parte que está dentro da coluna seca, corta-la também e colocar um acrescento (desta vez sem colar)  :Smile: 
Na parte de baixo voltei a colocar uma peça de passagem, para "colar" de novo.
Correu tudo bem e agora o ruido diminiui significativamente.

Uma vez que andava a mexer nas tubagens tive mais duas ideias:
1 - Coloquei a saída do retorno do lado direito do aquário (estava na zona de saída o que me pareceu que implicava com o pente de saída de água). ficou optimo!
2 - Tinha um furo na coluna seca para Ladrão, mas nem sequer tinha as ligações de baixo feitas, por isso se tivesse algum azar havia inundação na mesma.  :Frown:  Resolvi utiliza-lo também para descarga e direccionei essa descarga para os filtros fluidizadores. Ainda não fiz a ligação mas irei utiliza-la para um dos filtros (provavelmente o que carvão).

Já que era dia de obras resolvi dar uma nova "casa" aos meus discus. Também são peixes e merecem o melhor.

Amanhã coloco videos.

Abraços,
AJS

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Boas,
Ainda não consegui ter os parâmetros estáveis e com férias e afins o aquário não está nada bonito.
De qualquer forma segue um video e umas fotos possíveis tiradas ontem já com as ultimas entradas de peixes e corais. Ah e mais uma vortech MP40.














Abraço,

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Umas fotos com o aquário a apanhar luz directa do sol às 16:30:





Abraço,

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, podes dizer onde compraste as tomadas das calhas electricas e +- quanto custou cada?

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Boas, podes dizer onde compraste as tomadas das calhas electricas e +- quanto custou cada?


Olá,
Comprei as calhas da Legrand e as tomadas também da Legrand, no AKI se não me falha a memória.
As tomadas estavam em promoção, comprei dois packs de 10 acho eu, mas o preço não me lembro. Sei que foram baratas.
Furei a calha com uma broca craniana e depois aparafurei as tomadas ao plástico para segurar melhor.
Abraço,

----------


## João Seguro

hum, obrigado. Tinha ideia que as tomadas eram caras ... vou ver  :Wink:

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Bom dia a todos,
Ontem fiz uma TPA de 210litros com água acabada de recolher no Cabo Raso.
A TPA incluiu aspirar o areão o melhor possível, retirar tudo da Sump e aspirar todo o lixo que estava acumulado.

Entretanto aconteceu-me uma coisa engraçada. Da ultima vez que tinha ido buscar água a bomba tinha ficado presa nas rochas e infelizmente perdi-a. Comprei uma nova mais potente e lá fui eu. Ontem como a maré estava um pouco mais baixa, pus-me a olhar olhar olhar e vi o cabo da bomba perdida, fui lá abaixo e lá estava ela presa numa rocha  :Smile: 

2 horas depois da TPA os níveis estavam assim:
KH - 10,5
CA - 490
MG - 1410-1430
NO3 - 2-4ppm (não consegui distinguir bem)
PO4 - 0,08ppm

Pelos vistos não estou a conseguir baixar os NO3 e o PO4. Continuo a usar o produto especifico da REDSEA Reef Care Program para o efeito.

Por outro lado, esse mesmo programa indica que os níveis optimos para SPS Frags/Accelarated Grouwth são:
CA - 465
MG - 1390
KH - 12,6

Concordam com estes valores?
Abraço,

----------


## João Seguro

Boas o Kh mantinha no 10/11 de resto acho que não tens problemas. 12.6 é muito alto já. Eu sempre mantive o meu nos 9-10... tenta dar pouca comida e fazer TPA mais frequentes para baixares os parâmetros.

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Boas o Kh mantinha no 10/11 de resto acho que não tens problemas. 12.6 é muito alto já. Eu sempre mantive o meu nos 9-10... tenta dar pouca comida e fazer TPA mais frequentes para baixares os parâmetros.


Obrigado pela ajuda João. Realmente já reduzi a comida para niveis minimos a ver se ajuda. Vamos ver se isto e as TPA's ajudam a resolver.
Abraço,

----------


## João Seguro

podes sempre ponderar comprar uns mangues  :Wink:  são 5* para remover fosfatos e nitratos

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Bom dia a todos,
> Ontem fiz uma TPA de 210litros com água acabada de recolher no Cabo Raso.
> A TPA incluiu aspirar o areão o melhor possível, retirar tudo da Sump e aspirar todo o lixo que estava acumulado.
> 
> Entretanto aconteceu-me uma coisa engraçada. Da ultima vez que tinha ido buscar água a bomba tinha ficado presa nas rochas e infelizmente perdi-a. Comprei uma nova mais potente e lá fui eu. Ontem como a maré estava um pouco mais baixa, pus-me a olhar olhar olhar e vi o cabo da bomba perdida, fui lá abaixo e lá estava ela presa numa rocha 
> 
> 2 horas depois da TPA os níveis estavam assim:
> KH - 10,5
> CA - 490
> ...


Olá André,

Já mediste os parâmetros à água que recolhes no Cabo Raso? Penso que isso é a primeira medida a tomar e vais provavelmente ver que a água natural tem por vezes parmetros muito diferentes daquele que pretendes ter no aquário e portanto tem que ser corrigida, sob pena de cada vez que fazemos uma TPA, alterarmos muito os valores do aquário.

Por outro lado esses valores indicados nesse programa, parecem-me francamente exagerados pelo menos no que respeita ao KH; lembro que o valor do KH na área dos recifes varia normalmente entre os 6,5 e os 7,5 e que manter esse tipo de valor seguramente não é boa política.
Na minha experiência, valores entre os 7 e os 8 estão bem para a maioria dos corais, havendo alguns que não aguentam KHs acima de 9/10.

Para que queres baixar os nitratos? Os fosfatos estão a nível razoável e os nitratos estão ótimos, a não ser que queiras ter um aquário exclusivamente com SPSs.
Aos fosfatos talvez valha a pena tentar baixá-los um pouco mais, mas se baixas muito os nitratos vais ter dificuldade em manter alguns tipos de corais; o ótimo às vezes é inimigo do bom.

Abraço

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Olá André,
> 
> Já mediste os parâmetros à água que recolhes no Cabo Raso? Penso que isso é a primeira medida a tomar e vais provavelmente ver que a água natural tem por vezes parmetros muito diferentes daquele que pretendes ter no aquário e portanto tem que ser corrigida, sob pena de cada vez que fazemos uma TPA, alterarmos muito os valores do aquário.
> 
> Por outro lado esses valores indicados nesse programa, parecem-me francamente exagerados pelo menos no que respeita ao KH; lembro que o valor do KH na área dos recifes varia normalmente entre os 6,5 e os 7,5 e que manter esse tipo de valor seguramente não é boa política.
> Na minha experiência, valores entre os 7 e os 8 estão bem para a maioria dos corais, havendo alguns que não aguentam KHs acima de 9/10.
> 
> Para que queres baixar os nitratos? Os fosfatos estão a nível razoável e os nitratos estão óptimos, a não ser que queiras ter um aquário exclusivamente com SPSs.
> Aos fosfatos talvez valha a pena tentar baixá-los um pouco mais, mas se baixas muito os nitratos vais ter dificuldade em manter alguns tipos de corais; o ótimo às vezes é inimigo do bom.
> ...


Olá César, 
Muito obrigado pelas respostas.
Em relação aos parâmetros da água que recolho, só medi os três principais valores:
CA - 440
MG - 1320
KH - 8 

Em relação aos valores do programa concordo contigo, mas eles têm indicações diferentes para estágios diferentes: Crescimentos e coloração.
No Manual:
*Accelerated coral growth* 
To achieve accelerated coral growth set the algae nutrient levels to maintain a relatively 
high population of Zooxanthellae that will provide enough energy to the corals for growth. 
For this to work properly it is necessary to ensure:
 Algae nutrient levels of 1  2 ppm nitrate and 0.1 ppm phosphate
 Boosted and balanced levels of the Foundation Elements [Alkalinity 12.6dKH / 
4.5meq/L, Ca 465ppm, Mg 1390ppm] to properly utilize all of the extra energy
 Availability of the minor and trace elements (Coral Colors) taken up by the corals 
during growth [I2 0.06ppm, K 410ppm, Fe 0.15ppm]
 Sufficient coral nutrients (Reef Energy) to supplement the energy supplied by the 
Zooxanthellae [2ml of Reef Energy A & B per 110Liter/25gal]
Note: During periods of accelerated growth, coral will display a brownish tint

*Enhanced coral coloration* 
To achieve enhanced coloration set the algae nutrient levels to maintain a reduced level 
of Zooxanthellae, reducing the brownish tint of the corals and inducing the protection 
response of enhanced coloration. For this to work properly it is necessary to ensure:
 Algae nutrient levels of 0.25 ppm nitrate and 0.02 ppm phosphate
 Reduced levels of the Foundation Elements [Alkalinity 8.2dKH / 2.9meq/L, Ca 
430ppm, Mg 1310ppm] to lower the energy demand from coral growth
 Availability of the minor and trace elements (Coral Colors) used in the soft tissue for 
increased coloration [I2 0.06ppm, K 380ppm, Fe 0.15ppm]
 Increased coral nutrients (Reef Energy) to provide the additional energy that the coral 
needs to receive from the environment [4ml of Reef Energy A & B per 110Liter/25gal]

Obrigado pelas dicas em relação aos nitratos e fosfatos. São paramêtros que me assustam um bocado porque oiço sempre dizer que têm que estar a 0,25ppm e 0,02ppm.
Uma vez que os meus SPS estão com mau aspecto, parecem que estão a perder tecido fico sempre com a sensação que as coisas não estão bem.
Apesar de ter a noção que a principal causa deve ser o MG mais alto que o razoável.

Grande abraço,

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> podes sempre ponderar comprar uns mangues  são 5* para remover fosfatos e nitratos


Obrigado João, 
Mas estou a tentar manter as coisas simples e utilizar o mínimo de metodologias possíveis.
Por isso não vou agora para Mangues  :Smile: 

Pelo que me disseram os Biopellets deveriam ser mais que suficientes para manter o Nitratos e Fosfatos a níveis óptimos.
Abraço,

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Obrigado pelas dicas em relação aos nitratos e fosfatos. São paramêtros que me assustam um bocado porque oiço sempre dizer que têm que estar a 0,25ppm e 0,02ppm.
> Uma vez que os meus SPS estão com mau aspecto, parecem que estão a perder tecido fico sempre com a sensação que as coisas não estão bem.
> Apesar de ter a noção que a principal causa deve ser o MG mais alto que o razoável.
> 
> Grande abraço,





Olá André,

Não me parece que o aspecto dos SPSs possa ter a ver nem com esses valores de fosfatos e nitratos (se bem medidos; que testes usas?) e menos ainda com o valor ligeiramente acima do magnésio.
Se fosse a ti tentava pôr o KH à volta dos 7,5/8 e baixava o cálcio para 400/420; eu durante muito tempo também tive o cálcio perto de 500 e assim que o baixei (retirando o reactor de cálcio e passando para o balling), as cores e o aspecto dos corais melhoraram muito.

Penso que devias procurar outros motivos tais como : luz, orgânicos (o escumador funciona bem? põe-o a funcionar um pouco mais líquido), KH e até o cálcio.

Já agora, se a água das TPAs vem com o KH a 8 e o cálcio a 440, como é que o aquário o KH está a mais que 10 e o cálcio a 490? O que estás a adicionar?

Abraço

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Olá André,
> 
> Não me parece que o aspecto dos SPSs possa ter a ver nem com esses valores de fosfatos e nitratos (se bem medidos; que testes usas?) e menos ainda com o valor ligeiramente acima do magnésio.
> Se fosse a ti tentava pôr o KH à volta dos 7,5/8 e baixava o cálcio para 400/420; eu durante muito tempo também tive o cálcio perto de 500 e assim que o baixei (retirando o reactor de cálcio e passando para o balling), as cores e o aspecto dos corais melhoraram muito.
> 
> Penso que devias procurar outros motivos tais como : luz, orgânicos (o escumador funciona bem? põe-o a funcionar um pouco mais líquido), KH e até o cálcio.
> 
> Já agora, se a água das TPAs vem com o KH a 8 e o cálcio a 440, como é que o aquário o KH está a mais que 10 e o cálcio a 490? O que estás a adicionar?
> 
> Abraço


Olá César,
Posso baixar facilmente o KH e o CA para os valores "de refrência". A forma de os subir é Balling. O KH está assim porque estava a seguir as indicações que te falei. O CA e o MG foram descuidos (doseamentos em excesso) que estou a tentar corrigir com os consumos.

A luz pode ser um motivo, apesar de conhecer aquários (ainda que mais pequenos) que usam a luz do meu e têm corais impecáveis. de qualquer forma neste momento não tenho mesmo possibilidades de comprar uma ATI 8x54.
O Escumador parece-me estar a fazer um bom trabalho, mas vou coloca-lo a tirar mais liquido como sugeres.

Muito Obrigado,

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Esqueci-me de responder aos testes.
Tenho testes da Tropic Marin, Salifert e actualmente estou a usar todos os testes da REDSEA:~


Abraço,

----------


## Cesar Silverio

André,

Recorda-me as medidas do aquário e a iluminação que tens.

Quanto aos testes, eu desconfiaria desse valor dos fosfatos; os testes de cor  são por vezes difíceis de interpretar; devias investir num teste electrónico (tipo Hanna Checker- +/- 50 €), que vale bem o dinheiro; se me trouxeres a água (Parque das Nações - Lx), eu analiso-te a água com um teste electrónico e provavelmente vais ter uma surpresa.

Usa algum método probiótico (RedSea/zeovit/Biopellets/Outro), para exportação de nutrientes?

Abraço

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> André,
> 
> Recorda-me as medidas do aquário e a iluminação que tens.
> 
> Quanto aos testes, eu desconfiaria desse valor dos fosfatos; os testes de cor  são por vezes difíceis de interpretar; devias investir num teste electrónico (tipo Hanna Checker- +/- 50 ), que vale bem o dinheiro; se me trouxeres a água (Parque das Nações - Lx), eu analiso-te a água com um teste electrónico e provavelmente vais ter uma surpresa.
> 
> Usa algum método probiótico (RedSea/zeovit/Biopellets/Outro), para exportação de nutrientes?
> 
> Abraço


Com todo o prazer  :Smile: 
Medidas: 120x60x60
Sump: 100x50x45 (com 18 de água)
Iluminação: Calhas LED Aqualed light - 4 reguas de 120cm com 10 leds de 3W cada. duas reguas brancas 10.000K e duas Royal Blue;

Testes de cores são sempre a mesma confusão. Se calhar vou mesmo investir num medidor electrónico.
Quanto ao convite, acho que não vou poder recusar  :Smile:  A Expo é mesmo a minha segunda casa, passo aqui o dia...

Quantos ao métodos... (espero que não te assustes): Utilizo Biopellets desde o primeiro dia. Na altura do ciclo fiz o programa ZEObak, fodd e start e depois mantive-me apenas com a introdução de bactérias.
Agora que o NO3 e PO4 estavam altos comecei a usar o NO:3PO:4X da REDSEA mas já me disseram que estou a misturar muitas metedologias e é prjudicial.
Utilizo também carvão, mas tb já me disseram que é incompativel com Biopellets :O

Muita coisa?  :Smile: 
Abraço,

----------


## Cesar Silverio

André,

Realmente isso parece um bocado confuso; aparece aqui para falarmos um bocado.
Eu agora também passo aqui os dias e é a minha primeira casa.

Vou mandar MP com o meu contacto; as luzes estão a 80% depois das 5 da tarde; traz a água para confirmar o PO4.

Leds para SPSs?? Agora parece haver uns mais recentes que funcionam!
Fui provavelmente a primeira pessoa em Portugal a ter leds (Solaris 375W, em 2007) e fartei-me de matar SPSs; um dia sei que voltarei lá, mas penso que ainda vou esperar dois, ou três anos.

Abraço

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> André,
> 
> Realmente isso parece um bocado confuso; aparece aqui para falarmos um bocado.
> Eu agora também passo aqui os dias e é a minha primeira casa.
> 
> Vou mandar MP com o meu contacto; as luzes estão a 80% depois das 5 da tarde; traz a água para confirmar o PO4.
> 
> Leds para SPSs?? Agora parece haver uns mais recentes que funcionam!
> Fui provavelmente a primeira pessoa em Portugal a ter leds (Solaris 375W, em 2007) e fartei-me de matar SPSs; um dia sei que voltarei lá, mas penso que ainda vou esperar dois, ou três anos.
> ...


LEDS... a velha questão que ainda não está ultrapassada. Não sei se são bons ou não para SPS's.
comprei-os porque os vi ao vivo a funcionar e estavam a fazer um optimo trabalho nesse aquário como podes ver aqui:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=98l_Az0JfYQ

Abraço,

----------


## Cesar Silverio

Pois, eu também conheço esse aquário, que diga-se a verdade é espectacular, mas que tem poucos SPSs e os que tem, são na maioria de espécies menos exigentes com a luz (Pocilloporas e Montiporas) e estão a poucos centímetros da superfície.

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Ajudem-me aqui nisto por favor.
Tenho alguns focos desta mancha pelas rochas.
Cianos? Algas?




Muito obrigado,

----------


## Cesar Silverio

Olá André,

Isso são cianos.

Abraço

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Olá André,
> 
> Isso são cianos.
> 
> Abraço


 :Icon Cry: 
Cura?

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Cura?


Cura?

Eu diria antes sugestões, pois as causas, tanto quanto sei podem ser muitas.

Eu diria:

Se os cianos são localizados e em zona de pouca circulação, aumentar a circulação, aspirar e melhorar a qualidade da água (orgânicos);
Se estás a adicionar ao aquário alguma fonte de carbono (zeofood, zeostart, vodka, ou outra), diminuir, ou suspender;

Esperar, limpar o aquário de detritos o mais possível e observar; em caso de aumento preocupante da praga (isso não são algas, são bactérias), eventualmente ir para medidas mais drásticas, como apagões e químicos (antibióticos).

Mas para já é aspirar e ver.

----------


## João Seguro

podes:

verificar se:
 o escumador é suficiente
a circulação está bem distribuída
há oxigenação suficiente do aquário
excessos na alimentação
detritos acumulados
iluminação correcta (lâmpadas)

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Bom dia,
Este FDS tive a visita de um entendido da água salgada que me disse que as manchas que mostrei aqui nas fotos não são cianos, mas sim esponjas. Fiquei menos preocupado, porque pensei que estava com má circulação no aquário apesar de me parecer estranho dado que tenho duas MP40 (apesar de estarem do mesmo lado) para 400 litros de água

Adicionei uma calha T5 3x39W que tinha lá em casa com 3 bulbs ATI (duas Coral Plus e uma Blue Plus). Exprimentei a Purple Plus e a Aquablue Special, mas achei que assim ficava melhor para os corais. O que acham?
Não esquecer que tenho 4 calhas Leds 60W de brancas e 60W de Royal Blue.
Esta calha T5 é provisória para ver se os corais arrebitam mais até comprar os Kessil A350.

E ainda mais uma ajudinha técnica que vos peço:
Tenho uma Eheim Compact 5000 de reposição que faz uma ressonância/vibração enorme ao ponto de a ouvir no quarto ao lado da sala, sendo que estão em paredes totalmente opostas.
Como é que acham que consigo acabar com a ressonância? Como podem ver nas fotos acima, da bomba sai uma mangueira na vertical até ao PVC que depois dá as curvas até à saída no aquário.

Muito obrigado pela ajuda.
Abraços,

----------


## André Jorge Silva



----------


## André Jorge Silva



----------


## João Seguro

Isso é dose de cavalo xD 

Dás todos os dias essa quantidade à Heliofungia?

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Isso é dose de cavalo xD 
> 
> Dás todos os dias essa quantidade à Heliofungia?


Olá João, eheheh, realmente foi um pouco exagerado, mas estava a tentar que o Lineatus comesse alguma coisa o que não aconteceu nem por nada e acabou por morrer esta noite.  :Frown: 
Cada vez fico mais desiludido com isto e não me apetece nada comprara mais peixes a pensar que vão morrer.
Enfim...
Em relação ao coral, tento dar-lhes comida congelada 2 vezes por semana mais ou menos...

Abraço.

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Boas,
Seguem as fotos e video possíveis da praga que me apareceu ontem.
Conseguem ajudar?
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9GUF2WXB1c&feature=youtu.be[/youtube]











Abraço e muito obrigado.
AJS

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




Arranja uma mangueira daquelas das bombas de ar...
Aspira isso tudo para dentro de um filter bag ou enquanto fazes uma TPA.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Boa tarde
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arranja uma mangueira daquelas das bombas de ar...
> Aspira isso tudo para dentro de um filter bag ou enquanto fazes uma TPA.
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Obrigado Pedro.
É isso que vou fazer. Hoje vou aspirar as da rocha com mangueira para o filerbag e o areão todo por sifonamento.
Abraços.
AJS

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá André bom dia
estive 2 horas a ler quase todos os postes deste tópico, quero dar-lhe os parabéns não só pelo projecto como pelo empenho demonstrado na sua evolução.
conheço a senssação pois também já passei (e ainda passo) por isso.
concerteza que esta fase também vai passar, as ajudas dos membros deste forum têm sido muito úteis, não só para si mas também para quem lê o tópico.
desejo uma boa continuação, força , porque vale a pena
abraço

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Olá André bom dia
> estive 2 horas a ler quase todos os postes deste tópico, quero dar-lhe os parabéns não só pelo projecto como pelo empenho demonstrado na sua evolução.
> conheço a sensação pois também já passei (e ainda passo) por isso.
> com certeza que esta fase também vai passar, as ajudas dos membros deste forum têm sido muito úteis, não só para si mas também para quem lê o tópico.
> desejo uma boa continuação, força , porque vale a pena
> abraço


Muito obrigado António pelas tuas palavras  :Smile:  É sempre bom quando alguém diz que perdeu tanto tempo a ler um tópico nosso.
Esta coisa dos aquários de Recife tem MUITO que se lhe diga... muitos parâmetros, formas de os alterar e métodos.
É complicado mas é giro.
Estava com a sensação que o aquário estava muito bem equilibrado e agora aparece-me esta praga que ainda nem percebi bem o que são...
Vamos com calma e lá chegaremos  :Smile: 
Mais uma vez obrigado.
Abraço.
AJS

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Boas,
Esta manhã com escuridão total na Sala o aspecto era o seguinte:




Entretanto fica um brincadeira que tentei fazer:




Abraço.
AJS

----------

